# Treppen runterfahren



## Fotocase (3. Juli 2010)

Moin.
Was ja immer spass macht ist ja treppen runterzufahren.

Nun das problem.Wie kann ich meine Freundin davon überzeugen 
das es garnicht so schlimm ist wie es aussieht?

Oder wie kann ich es Ihr beibringen ohne das sie sich derbe langmacht.

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## shootemup (3. Juli 2010)

klein anfangen
also halt 2 stufen dann 3 usw.

und vllt zur sicherheit mit nem am oder so fühlt sich besser an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juli 2010)

ich find kleine treppen schwieriger zu "fahren" wie die großen... bei den kleinen is springen angesagt


----------



## Fotocase (3. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es den mit langen/flachen treppen und die immer im 4er pack.
Wäre noch eine idee .die sind auch nicht recht steil sondern ziehen sich eher in die länge


----------



## Schnuffi78 (3. Juli 2010)

Am besten erst mal ein Schulungsvideo zeigen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU6we9wSJf4"]YouTube- Fat Guy - Fails On A Bike[/nomedia]


----------



## Fotocase (3. Juli 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Am besten erst mal ein Schulungsvideo zeigen:
> YouTube- Fat Guy - Fails On A Bike



schlechtes anschauungsmaterial


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Juli 2010)

Es ist tolles Anschauungsmaterial . . . so soll es nicht aussehen und wenn man bremst muss der Hintern nach hinten, weil sonst siet es so aus.

Besser wär, Augen zu und rollen lassen, gewesen.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

.... ich habe auch bei mehr als 4 stufen angst - sobald sich das "überschlagsgefühl" einstellt - geht gar nix mehr . trotz allem guten zureden und demonstrationen verschiedenster biker - ich kann mich nicht überwinden .aber man muss ka auch keine treppen fahren . geht auch gut ohne , bin sonst nicht schissig aber bei treppen hab ich einfach akzeptiert , dass das für mich wohl nix is . und gut is . macht doch nix !!! wenn deine freundin nämlich mit angst - also verkrampft - fährt , weil sie jemand überreden will, stützt sie mit sicherheit , weil sie zu früh in die bremse greift . da hilft auch ein noch so gutes lehrvideo o. ä, nix ....


----------



## jackJ3lly (4. Juli 2010)

Das Paradoxum an Treppen ist ja. Je schneller man runter fährt, desto einfacher ist es. 
Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit ( lange treppe vorausgesetzt) merkt man die Stufen eigentlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es mal mit folgender Argumentation versuchen:
- eine Treppe ist ja erst mal nichts anderes als eine etwas rumpligere Steilabfahrt,
  Wenn die Treppe dann noch aus Stein oder Beton ist umso besser, denn dann ist
  Traktion keine Frage
- es gelten auf einer Treppe auch die gleichen Fahrtechniktips wie im steilen Gelände:
   - Schwerpunkt zentral überm Rad, d.h. im Vergleich zur Ebene etwas nach hinten verlagert
   - keine Dixiklo-Position, denn damit verliert man die Kontrolle über Vorderrad und Lenkbewegungen
   - Vorderbremse nur mit viel Verstand einsetzen, die meisten bösen Treppenstürze die ich gesehen habe war, als der Fahrer Angst bekommen hat und die Vorderbremse zugemacht hat


----------



## T!ll (4. Juli 2010)

Und noch ganz wichtig, Sattel komplett runtermachen. Dann gehts ganz easy.

Am besten ganz klein anfangen, 2er oder 3er Treppchen reicht schon, da dann üben üben üben und sich irgendwann an was größerem versuchen, wenn die Angst weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (4. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> schlechtes anschauungsmaterial



Eindeutiger Fehler von ihm.
Mal soll erst losfahren, wenn man auch wirklich bereit ist, da kann man schon mal ein paar min vor der Treppe stehen.
Aber dann mit nem stoppie zu bremsen, wie will das anders enden.


----------



## hugecarl (4. Juli 2010)

Die Technik dafür ist einfach. Sattel runter, Arsch nach hinten und laufen lassen. Ist kinderleicht. Nur nicht bremsen.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (4. Juli 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Die Technik dafür ist einfach. Sattel runter, Arsch nach hinten und laufen lassen. Ist kinderleicht. Nur nicht bremsen.


 
Gefährliches Halbwissen!


----------



## hurby97 (4. Juli 2010)

also bei mir in der nähe ist eine ziehmlich große treppe. anfangs habe ich es mir auch nicht getraut, weil sie ja auch direkt an der straße ist. dann hat sich einer meiner freunde auf die straße gestellt, geschaut ob ein auto kommt und ich sollte runterfahren. letztendlich habe ich meinen ars** übers hinterrad gehalten, beide bremsen (dosiert) gezogen und bin langsam aber sicher die treppe runter gefahren. jetzt fahre ich die treppe schneller und spring an der kannte oft sogar ein bisschen. einfach nach hinten lehnen und runter die treppe. desto schneller, desto einfacher.


----------



## jan84 (4. Juli 2010)

> [...]letztendlich habe ich meinen ars** übers hinterrad gehalten,[...]


Nein!

sondern:


wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> [...]
> - es gelten auf einer Treppe auch die gleichen Fahrtechniktips wie im steilen Gelände:
> - Schwerpunkt zentral überm Rad, d.h. im Vergleich zur Ebene etwas nach hinten verlagert
> - keine Dixiklo-Position, denn damit verliert man die Kontrolle über Vorderrad und Lenkbewegungen[...]




@trek6500:
Falls verfügbar, hast du es mal komplett eingepackt (Protektoren, Fullface-Helm) probiert? Hilft meiner Erfahrung nach in einigen Fällen Blockaden im Kopf zu überwinden.  

grüße


----------



## Ayuna (4. Juli 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> sondern:
> 
> ...




manche blockaden im kopf nennt man schutzengel und die sollte man net überwinden/ausblenden^^

Protektoren an, Fahrrad mit Schaumstoff einwickeln und dann einfach vor ne kleine Treppe stellen und begutachten und dann losfahren lassen, am besten unten ne matte oder Kartons hin, dann passiert der armen Frau auch nichts.... 


auf was für ideen die kerle immer kommen um uns loszuwerden *fg* die Treppe mit dem Rad runterschicken.

tzz tzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

nein , ich lass es einfach . wenn mein bauchgefühl mich an etwas partout hindern möchte , dann hat das schon seine richtigkeit . es sit nett , wenn man eine treppe runterfahren kann , aber es hängt nicht mein tagesglück davon ab ...


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

Wenn man Angst hat sich hinzulegen sollte man es einfach lassen.

Aber warum fahrt ihr keine Treppen runter? Steigt ihr auch am Bordstein ab?

MfG


----------



## T!ll (4. Juli 2010)

Man sollte auch nur runter fahren (gilt eigentlich für alle Schlüsselstellen) wenn man das auch wirklich will und sichs zutraut, bei Angst lässt mans einfach.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

...was soll der dämliche vergleich mit nem bordstein .-


----------



## jan84 (4. Juli 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> manche blockaden im kopf nennt man schutzengel und die sollte man net überwinden/ausblenden^^
> [...]



Da sag ich auch nichts gegen. Nur gibts halt gelegentlich die Situation, dass man weiss bestimmte Situationen / Schlüsselstellen eigentlich sicher fahren zu können, der Kopf aber einfach nein sagt. Kann man natürlich nichts konkret zu sagen ohne den/die Betroffene(n) und den Fahrstil zu kennen. 
Blockade und Vernunft sind aber zwei paar Schuhe. 

Im Zweifelsfall fährt man halt nicht wenn man sich unsicher ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da sag ich auch nichts gegen. Nur gibts halt gelegentlich die Situation, dass man weiss bestimmte Situationen / Schlüsselstellen eigentlich sicher fahren zu können, der Kopf aber einfach nein sagt. Kann man natürlich nichts konkret zu sagen ohne den/die Betroffene(n) und den Fahrstil zu kennen.
> Blockade und Vernunft sind aber zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall fährt man halt nicht wenn man sich unsicher ist.
> ...



Eben, wenn man nen 1 m Drop kann, kann man von der Technik her auch nen 5 m Drop.
Alles Kopfsache.

Und zum Bordstein:
Wo ist der unterschied zwischen nem Bordstein und ner Stufe?


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

mein gott , ich rede doch nicht von einer stufe ... besteht bei dir ne treppe aus einer stufe ?????
fahre bis 4 stufen problemlos - dann blockts im kopf ....


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

Ei was soll ich denn da noch sagen?
Trau dich!

Wenn du 4 schaffst, packste auch 40.
Vielleicht haste auch die Blockade weil dein Bike bei 4 Stufen schon extrem scheppert, aber das ist normal.


----------



## Ayuna (4. Juli 2010)

also s kommt glaub bei mir immer drauf an was für treppen das sind, sind das so 3 kleine treppen oder so dann fahr ich einfach runter, wie nen kleinen drop, sind es 5 oder mehr sprich etwas 1m höhenunterschied.. dann hüpf ich da schonmal runter sofern es keinen behindert oder gefährdet. dann hats bei uns so ne fußgängerbrücke links ne schräge für rollstuhlfahrer, rechts treppen bei denen eine stufe ca 50-60cm lang ist. da fahr ich dann etwas langsamer runter, eben zwichen den stufen mal kurz an der bremse zupfen *gg*

joa und so normale stufen am bahnhof oder so, sattel runter... arsch nach hinten augen zu und druch^^, das es etwas klappert und wackelt ist klar, lenker festhalten und beten


----------



## RetroRider (4. Juli 2010)

@trek 6500: Versuch´s doch mal mit einem 29er! 

Irgendwie hängt die Fahrbarkeit von Treppen auch vom Verhältnis von Stufenabstand zu Radstand zusammen. Bilde ich mir zumindest mal ein. Aber solange das Kettenblatt nicht hängenbleiben kann und unten genug Auslauf vorhanden ist, kann eigentlich auch ohne Fahrtechnik nicht viel schief gehen. Treppen hochfahren ist schwieriger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (4. Juli 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> eben zwichen den stufen mal kurz an der bremse zupfen *gg*



Man kann übrigens auch auf einer "normalen" Treppe bremsen. Ist alles eine Frage der Übung.

Ich war auch ziemlicher Treppenschisser. Irgendwann bin ich dann mal zwei oder drei Stunden bei uns in den Skatepark gefahren und eine Treppe mit 6 Stufen oder so immer wieder runter. Erst langsam, dann immer schneller. Natürlich mit kompletter Protektorenausstattung, incl. Fullface-Helm. Mir hat es sehr geholfen zu wissen, daß andere Leute da sind, die sich um einen kümmern, wenn man sich doch hinhaut und vor allen Dingen, daß im Zweifelsfall auch schnell Hilfe da ist. Wichtig war für mich, das ganze langsam zu steigern. Ganz langsam drauf zurollen, und runterrollen lassen. Dann merkt  man zwar jede Stufe, aber die Angst zu fallen ist nicht so groß. Und dann immer schneller werden. Irgendwann macht es dann halt klick.


----------



## creative-mind (4. Juli 2010)

Kann den anderen nur zustimmen das ne Treppe ja nix anderes ist als ne sehr raue Abfahrt.

Fang am besten auf einer kleinen Treppe mit ihr an. Verpacke sie gut mit Protektoren und übt irgendwo, wo ihr ungestört seid.

Wenn sie generell Angst vor der Höhe hat dann übt erstmal ne normale Abfahrt oder sie soll mal absteigen und sich die Treppe im sitzen anschauen. Im stehen sieht es immer krasser aus als es ist.

Kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufendem halten über ihre Fortschritte.


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juli 2010)

Soo habe jetzt mal den ultimativen Test gemacht,
ich habe grade nen Freund von mir dazu angestiftet ne Treppe (6 Stufen) runter zu heizen und der hat wirklich mal garnix mit MTB am Hut.

Ergebnis: Er hat es gepackt ohne sich hinzulegen dafür hat er mich danach entsetzt angesehen und "Aaaaaalter" gerufufen (wäre wohl nur knapp gut gegangen).

OK, ich muss gestehen, ich habe vergessen ihm zu sagen, dass er den Sattel runtermachen soll.


----------



## creative-mind (4. Juli 2010)

XD mit dem Schwerpunkt überm Vorderrad ist der Adrenalinkick größer wenn man mal landet XD


----------



## Boki93 (4. Juli 2010)

adrenalien kommt erst auf wenn man am bahnhof die treppen fährt und hinten die v-brake kaputt geht hahahaha und man plötzlich keine bremse mehr hinten hat


----------



## hugecarl (4. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehs nicht. WARUM bremst man auf einer Treppe ? Einfach rollen lassen. Für das Bremsen müsste ich mich noch mehr konzentrieren, das würde nicht gut gehen


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2010)

Lass sie selbst machen, unter Druck gibts Arm- und Beinbruch. Das schlimmste das
passieren kann ist, dass sie verkrampft, dann stark bremst und entsprechend stürzt.

Ansonsten wie schon gesagt, Gewicht etwas nach hinten und Lenker gut festhalten,
mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## creative-mind (4. Juli 2010)

Ums bremsen kommste nich rum wenn es mehrere sets sind also Treppe kurzer Absatz und Treppe


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

@retrorider : ..nur über meine leiche ..!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ayuna (4. Juli 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht. WARUM bremst man auf einer Treppe ? Einfach rollen lassen. Für das Bremsen müsste ich mich noch mehr konzentrieren, das würde nicht gut gehen



weil es ab einer bestimmten stufenlänge eine hammer zumutung ist mit hoher geschwindigkeit drüber zufahren. weil man dann mehr oder minder drüber fliegt und dann irgendwann mal mitsamt ruckeln und rattern auf ner kante oder so aufkommt und sich abwirft... große stufen sollte man nicht "zu" schnell fahren


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juli 2010)

Also so Treppen... Ich hab bei richtig steilen Treppen probleme. Wie zum Beispiel U-Bahn Treppen. Die ersten beiden sind kein Problem, aber dann die dritte...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juli 2010)

Die erste Treppe muss flach sein, mit langen Stufen, und nicht zu viele davon. So habe ich mich auch getraut. Und weil vor mir 10 andere runtergefahren sind 
Die zweite Treppe war eine normale, aber recht kurze. Da hatte ich gar keine Zeit zum Denken, schwups war sie da.
Die dritte Treppe war schon eine ordentliche Treppe, mit vieeelen Stufen. Seitdem kam mir allerdings keine Treppe mehr vors Rad, ich hoffe ich traue mich wieder eine runter 

Bei der ersten hatte ich noch dem Dämpfer hinten blockiert, das war doof, also: Fully und einfache Treppe zum Einstieg, dann machts auch Spaß


----------



## RetroRider (4. Juli 2010)

Also, richtig "Spaß" machen mir Treppenabfahrten eigentlich nie, das scheppert und rüttelt schon ordentlich. Sieht mit dem Fully vielleicht anders aus. Aber mit locker bleiben und genug Auslauf am Ende klappt´s auch ohne Fully.
Ich bin mal einen Hang runter, der von oben irgendwie einfach aussah - natürlich mit Starrbike und Sattel oben. Aber als es zu spät zum Bremsen war, waren da auf einmal viele hohe Wurzelabsätze, die man eigentlich hätte droppen müssen, wenn die nicht zu dicht aneinander zum droppen gewesen wären. Hat im Endeffekt sturzfrei geklappt, aber die Knie waren hinterher etwas weich.  So ein ungewollter Adrenalinkick hat was, aber beim nächsten Mal mach ich doch lieber den Sattel runter...


----------



## nadgrajin (4. Juli 2010)

Brandanschlag schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht. WARUM bremst man auf einer Treppe ? Einfach rollen lassen. Für das Bremsen müsste ich mich noch mehr konzentrieren, das würde nicht gut gehen



Weil sofort am Ende der Treppe der 1m breite Bordstein kommt und dann die Strasse wo bei uns die Taxis meinen Sie wären Schumi z.b. Da muß ich auf der Treppe bremsen, ob ich will oder nicht, die Fußgänger welche plötzlich meinen einem entgegen zu kommen gehören ebenfalls zu den Hindernissen dazu weshalb man bremst.


----------



## Ayuna (5. Juli 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> die Fußgänger welche plötzlich meinen einem entgegen zu kommen gehören ebenfalls zu den Hindernissen dazu weshalb man bremst.



wenn dann bist "DU" in dem fall als Radfahrer das Hinderniss und nicht die Fußgänger, denen gehören die Treppen mein lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

Solange Platz ist kann man die Treppen auch ganz gemütlich zusammen nutzen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juli 2010)

Hab das Treppenfahren meiner Freundin seit Anfang des Jahres beigebracht und sie hat ziemlich Blut geleckt und fährt mir überall hinterher 
Imho darfst Du sie nicht überreden, sie muss es selbst wollen und Lust darauf haben. DAS ist die Grundvoraussetzung. Wenn Sie in steilerem Gelände auch mit der Bike unterwegs ist, hilft es ihr sicherlich, sich zu überwinden, da das Treppenfahren quasi Übung für´s Gelände ist.
1. Wie schon von den Anderen gesagt wurde, langsam starten. Geht die Sache locker und spielerisch an.
2. Mach es ihr vor, sowohl das "normale" runterrollen lassen (was einfacher ist), als auch das langsame herunterfahren.
3. Mit 3-5 Stufen anfangen, die möglichst gleich hoch wie lang sind. Das rollt sich komfortabler - und möglichst breit mit viel Platz zum Ausrollen. Sucht Euch zudem nicht die belebtesten Spots aus, möglichst wenig Fußgänger und Zuschauer.
4. Macht Euch kleine Zwischenziele aus und baue die Steigerungsschritte sinnvoll aus, Treppen mit Richtungswechseln nicht gleich am Anfang  Und immer wieder vormachen!
5. Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren sind hilfreich, geben vor allem Sicherheit im Kopf!! Helm (auch für Dich) ist selbstverständlich.

Gruß Ferkel.


----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

Mir kam grad ein Geistesblitz.Verspreche ihr unten neue Schuhe


----------



## Fotocase (5. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Mir kam grad ein Geistesblitz.Verspreche ihr unten neue Schuhe




Mit einem Paar Schuhe kommt er da nicht aus... und wenn ich mir den Hals breche, hab ich von den Schuhen auch nix mehr


----------



## LB-Biker (5. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Mit einem Paar Schuhe kommt er da nicht aus... und wenn ich mir den Hals breche, hab ich von den Schuhen auch nix mehr



Schaust du sie schräg an und sagst:
Was bringt es dir dein ganzes Leben auf dein Aussehen geachtet zu haben, wenn du im Sarg extrem hässliche Assi Flip Flops anhast? Was sollen die Leute denken?

MfG


----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

Stürze gehören dazu, aber wenn du dich wirklich schön nach hinten lehnst, so das du mitm Arsch fast das Hinterrad berührst und dann noch den Lenker gut festhältst, dann brauchste nur rollen lassen und dir passiert nix.


----------



## Fotocase (5. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Stürze gehören dazu, aber wenn du dich wirklich schön nach hinten lehnst, so das du mitm Arsch fast das Hinterrad berührst und dann noch den Lenker gut festhältst, dann brauchste nur rollen lassen und dir passiert nix.




...ganz schön billig..um an neue schuhe ranzukommen


----------



## snoopz (5. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Stürze gehören dazu, aber wenn du dich wirklich schön nach hinten lehnst, so das du mitm Arsch fast das Hinterrad berührst und dann noch den Lenker gut festhältst, dann brauchste nur rollen lassen und dir passiert nix.



Bis Du dann in irgendeine Richtung lenken mußt - dann haut es Dich voll hin, weil das Vorderrad einfach keine Haftung mehr hat.

"Zentral stehen" ist hier das Stichwort, wie schon viele vor mir ausgeführt haben. Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager. Das heißt im Falle von Treppen schon, daß der Arsch hinter den Sattel muß. Wenn der Hinterreifen in der Kimme schleift, ist man allerdings *definitiv* zu weit hinten.


----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

So krass das man sich mit den Backen bremmst, war es ja auch nicht gemeint.
Nur man muss sich definitiv nach hinten lehnen wie du schon sagtest. Glaubst garnich wie viele Anfänger ich kenne die Treppen mit dem Schwerpunkt fast über dem Lenker fahren.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

WILL !!!!!! sie denn eigentlich treppen runterfahren ? wenn nicht , warum dann die ganze diskussion ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (5. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> WILL !!!!!! sie denn eigentlich treppen runterfahren ? wenn nicht , warum dann die ganze diskussion ??????


JA sie WILL!


----------



## jan84 (5. Juli 2010)

Du musst nur soweit nach hinten dass du eben nicht über den Lenker gehst, dass kann je nach Fahrsituation vollkommen unterschiedlich sein. 

Beim Anhalten auf der Treppe, aber trotzdem bisschen zuweit hinten:  *Bild* 

Beim zügigen runterfahren, solang da nicht gebremst wird muss man auch nicht viel weiter nach hinten. Sattel ist auch oben  *Bild* 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Targut (5. Juli 2010)

Gilt der nette Tip laufen lassen eigentlich auch für ein HT?
Oder gilt das nur wenn die Federung hinten das HR am Boden hält?


----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

Dadurch das du das Gewicht ja nach hinten verlagerst bleibt auch ein HT am Boden.Bin selbst schon hunderte Treppen mitm HT gefahren.Ist kein Problem.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Juli 2010)

auf der Treppe halt das Gefälle bissl ausgleichen und ein bissl nach hinten gehn
an sich ist eine Treppe nicht schwieriger als eine Straße mit Gefälle
Stufen haben ja alle den gleichen Abstand
nur beim Überrgang zum Flachen muss man mit dem Körper ausgleichen
zu weit vorn und man geht über den Lenker
zu weit hinten und man hat keinen Druck auf dem Vorderrad und somit auch keine Haftung
eine ordentlich eingestellt Druckstufe hilft dabei, dass das Vorderrad nicht abtaucht im Übergang zum Flachen
Vorderrad vor dem Übergang klein wenig anlupfen hilft auch

will man Treppen mit Kehren fahren, darf man auf keinem Fall sehr weit hinten mit dem Körper sein, da man dann sicher nicht um die Kurve kommt


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ...
> an sich ist eine Treppe nicht schwieriger als eine Straße mit Gefälle
> Stufen haben ja alle den gleichen Abstand...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Juli 2010)

Er nu wieder...


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Juli 2010)

bin von steilen Treppen ausgegangen
sowas einfach runterfahren


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

geiles bild !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (6. Juli 2010)

Je langsamer man eine Treppe runterfährt, desto mehr wird man durchgeschüttelt. Also etwas zügiger, bitte. Sattel runter bei einer Treppe, welche kürzer (6 Stufen), als das Fahrrad lang ist, halte ich für puren Aktionismus. Ich mache es sogar nie, mit einem schmalem Sattel und einem einigermaßen trainiertem Körper geht es auch so. Bei einer langen schwierigen Abfahrt ist man vielleicht schneller, aber ich fahre ja keinen Wettbewerb. Ist eher was für Leute ohne Kondition, da können die ständig eine Pause machen, weil sie ja laufend den Sattel verstellen müßen.
Bei meinen Kumpels, welche eine kurze Treppen runter springen, da wird die Federung bei der Landung stärker komprimiert, als bei denen, welche die Treppe runterfahren. Runterfahren ist einfacher und sicherer, als runterspringen. Vielleicht können sie es ja auch nicht richtig. Springen macht zwar mehr Spaß, runterfahren ist aber schneller, vor allem dann, wenn es danach gleich wieder um die Ecke geht. Vorm Bordstein zum Beispiel.
Ich fahre eine kurze Treppe mit jedem Rad, gefedert oder nicht. Da ist die Sattel- und Lenkerposition wichtiger und auch die Einstellung im Kopf. Mit modernem MTB (Lenker tiefer als der Sattel) ist daß für einen Anfänger nicht ganz so einfach, da ist eine höhere Lenkerposition, zu mindest zum Üben, schon sehr hilfreich. Da ist das Gesicht etwas weiter vom Asphalt entfernt.  Ein Kopfsprung ins Wasser ist ja am Anfang auch schwerer, man sich schon mehr trauen.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> mein gott , ich rede doch nicht von einer stufe ... besteht bei dir ne treppe aus einer stufe ?????
> fahre bis 4 stufen problemlos - dann blockts im kopf ....


Ja. ist klar. Bei so einer kurzen Treppe befindet sich halt immer nur ein Reifen auf den Stufen. Wäre die Treppe länger, wären beide Reifen auf den Stufen und würden dadurch natürlich viel mehr "Unruhe" ins Fahrrad bringen.


----------



## creative-mind (6. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


>



Krasse *******, wo hat man denn bitte so eine geile Gegend.

Ich glaub ich würde mich da einfach ins Gras legen und drüber nachdenken ob man irgendwo nen Drop bauen kann


----------



## heifisch (6. Juli 2010)

Sieht irgendwie nach Fichtelgebirge aus. Selbst wenn nicht, ist ne geile Gegend zum Biken.


----------



## LB-Biker (6. Juli 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach Fichtelgebirge aus. Selbst wenn nicht, ist ne geile Gegend zum Biken.



Ich seh zwar mehr Birken als Fichten (klugscheiss ), aber sieht echt net schlecht da aus!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2010)

Zittauer Gebirge

Zum Thema: gleichmässige Treppen sind bei normalem Steigungsmass bei Geschwindigkeit wie eine Rampe zu fahren, Anlauf nehmen, reinspringen, in der Schräge landen und vorm Flachen dann anlupfen. 
Ungleichmässige Treppen wie aufm Bild können einen schnell übern Lenker werfen, daher wie auf dem Bild zu sehen wie ein steile Rumpelpassage anfahren, und immer schön löcker bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (6. Juli 2010)

treppen runter fahren? 0o
arsch hinter den sattel, nen finger an jede bremse für das gute gefühl,  bissl speed mitnehmen und lenker gerade halten. da kann nix schiefgeben.


----------



## Snap4x (6. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aus bei längeren Treppen? Wenn man so den halt bei den Pedalen verliert?


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Juli 2010)

Fahre selbst etwa bis S3, obwohl ich den Lenker höher als den Sattel habe, oder eher wohl deswegen. Seitdem ich die Lenkerposition stark erhöht habe, fahre ich Treppen und ähnliche Sachen nur noch mit Popo hoch vom Sattel, aber nicht mehr unbedingt auch hinter den Sattel. Und trotz höherem Lenker habe ich fast keine Nachteile bergauf, aber sonnst kann ich jetzt alles besser. Solltet ihr auch mal probieren. Nicht alles, was die Superfahrer machen, ist auch für uns gut. Wir haben auch ein paar Cracks (Supergute Fahrer) im Verein, welche uns was zeigen, aber wie mir manche sagten: Mein Tipp mit einem höherem Lenker hat ihnen mehr geholfen. Nicht jeder hat auch den Mut, das Gezeigte nachzumachen. Aber ein höherer Lenker, und nicht nur 15 mm, sondern 30 bis 50 mm, hilft fast jedem Anfänger oder Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus bei längeren Treppen? Wenn man so den halt bei den Pedalen verliert?


Mit was? Starrbike, HT oder Fully? Fast immer: zuviel Gewicht vorne oder/und falsche Dämpfereinstellung. Zuwenig Zugstufe.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht, warum manche ein Fully haben. Die heben bei jedem Ameisenknochen, der auf der Strasse liegt, den Hintern vom Sattel. Dann kannste auch gleich ein Hardtail fahren. Ich fahre nur ein HT,fahre trotzdem länger sitzend, als meine Fully-Kollegen, welche auch noch akrobatische Verenkungen auf dem Bike machen und komme trotzdem oder sogar noch besser durch die Sektione. dafür stürze ich weniger. Es gibt beim Trial mehrere Möglichkeiten eine enge Kurve zu meistern. Langsam balancierend, den Platz möglichst ausnutzen, rumlenken oder das Hinterad rumrutschen lassen (geht aber nur ab einer Mindestgeschwindigkeit, sonst bleibst du stehen, hast ja hinten gebremst) oder aufs Vorderrad und das Heck in der Luft rumgeschwenkt. Auf engen Eselspassagen an steilen Hängen nutze ich die erste Möglichkeit. Langsam und vorsichtig rumlenken! Sonst angeberisch und spaßmachend eine der beiden anderen.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus bei längeren Treppen? Wenn man so den halt bei den Pedalen verliert?



anständige Pedale kaufen und nen Paar 5.ten dazu 

dazu in den Beinen lockerer bleiben
oder schnell genug fahren, so dass Du nur noch die Kanten der Stufen berührst 

mit zu viel Gewicht vorne hat das meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Juli 2010)

Das Gewicht, welches sich vorne befindet, fehlt dann hinten und das Heck wird dadurch unruhiger (mehr beim ungefedertem Hinterrad) und das überträgt sich auf die Pedale und....


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Juli 2010)

nö ...


----------



## basti138 (7. Juli 2010)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das Gewicht, welches sich vorne befindet, fehlt dann hinten und das Heck wird dadurch unruhiger (mehr beim ungefedertem Hinterrad) und das überträgt sich auf die Pedale und....


Je schneller man fährt, desto ruhiger wird es


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2010)

Um mal die wichtigsten Punkte zusammenzufasssen:

-Sattel runter (ganz wichtig zum üben, geht zwar auch mit Sattel oben ist aber weder spaßig noch sicher. mit verstellbarer Stütze erübrigt sich das anhalten )
-Zugstufe an der Gabel etwas langsamer einstellen (sonst schaukelt sich die Gabel bei Treppen wie auf dem Bild von cxfahrer schnell auf und haut einen vom Rad)
-locker bleiben, positiv denken
-Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Bike halten, nur soweit nach hinten wie nötig
-dosiert bremsen und vielleicht mal üben auf der Treppe stehen zu bleiben
-breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau sind hilfreich

Gruß
Till (der auch fleißig am üben ist )


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Juli 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> ...breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau sind hilfreich


Kurzer Vorbau bringt den Lenker nach hinten, fast das gleiche wie ein höherer Lenker, was ich schon empfahl, zumindest was die Sitzhaltung angeht. Der Oberkörper wird etwas nach hinten verlagert.
Wie allgemein beim Downhill. Kürzerer Vorbau und/oder höherer Lenker.
Es wird sich bei der tiefen Lenkerposition immer am Bergauffahren orientiert, aber das viel sichere Bergabfahrgefühl, gilt natürlich auch bei Treppen, durch eine höheren Lenker oftmals völlig ignoriert. Wenn durch den höheren Lenker wirklich die Bergsteigfähigkeit beeinträchtigt wird, ich dafür aber bergab viel sicherer fahre, muß ich wissen was ich will. Entweder bergauf eventuell etwas früher schieben müssen ( obwohl, ich komme diesselben Berge genauso ohne schieben rauf, wie meine Kollegen mit deutlich tieferem Lenker)oder bergab vor Angst unverhältnismäßig langsamer fahren oder sich vielleicht gar nicht erst trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (7. Juli 2010)

Kann es sein das hier viele dazu neigen , wenn irgendwas net beim ersten mal funzt, es auf die Technik schieben?

Wenn ich von den Pedalen rutsche stehe ich wieder auf und versuche es nochmal...


----------



## Snap4x (7. Juli 2010)

Kommischer Weise erwähnt hier niemand (fahren wohl alle mit Kliickies) das man sich an den Pedalen auch "festhalten" muss bzw. sollte


----------



## swift daddy (7. Juli 2010)

"Spam-Modus an"

An's untere Ende der Treppe wahlweise:
- 1 Paar Schuhe
- 1 Handtasche
- Süssigkeiten
- (oder auch alle 3 zusammen)

stellen un dann kommt die ganz fix von selbst da runter  

"Spam-Modus aus"

üben, üben, üben ... werd' jetzt net die ganzen guten Tipps wiederholen


----------



## Fotocase (7. Juli 2010)

swift daddy schrieb:


> "Spam-Modus an"
> 
> An's untere Ende der Treppe wahlweise:
> - 1 Paar Schuhe
> ...




Unglaublich wie leicht manche Frauen anscheinend zu ködern sind...


----------



## Markusso (7. Juli 2010)

@cxfahrer: Sehr schönes Bild!

Solche Treppen kenn ich, aber da rumpelts schon gscheid... Unangenehm, wenn mittendrin plötzlich eine so tiefe kommt.

Schwer (für die Psyche) finde ich auch enge Treppen zB mit Geländern. Da gibts ne lange, tolle, runter in die Schwarzachklamm in Gsteinach, verschieden hohe, teils kaputte, verschobene, gebrochene Stufen, und das auf 1,30m Breite, macht Bock, aber nicht ganz ohne! Waffelbruchgefahr inklusive! (Bisher gings immer ohne ab, toitoitoi)


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Juli 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Kann es sein das hier viele dazu neigen , wenn irgendwas net beim ersten mal funzt, es auf die Technik schieben?
> Wenn ich von den Pedalen rutsche stehe ich wieder auf und versuche es nochmal...


Ganz meiner Meinung. Kenne ich auch so vom Motorradsport. War einer zu langsam, lag es nicht am fehlendem Trainig und/oder mangelhaftem Können, nein, an der veralteten Technik seines Moped's.
Aber eine höhere Lenkerposition ist trotzdem besser an Treppen und Co.


----------



## creative-mind (7. Juli 2010)

Also Treppen kannste mit allem fahren. Ich bin in meinen Anfängen auch riesige Treppen mit Rädern ausm Baumarkt runter. Ich wunder mich heute noch das die relativ lange gehalten haben.


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn man was kann, dann kann man es. Ich fahre auch mit einem Rennrad die Treppen runter, aber ein "ängstlicher" Anfänger tut sich mit einem höherem Lenker halt leichter.


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2010)

Von einem (zu) hohen Lenker halte ich nicht viel, dann kann man vor allem in schnellen Kurven nicht mehr genug Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen. Ist aber geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

@swift : ...vielleicht noch ein kleines täschchen mit nagellack , kajal , lipgloss, mascara dazulegen - dann ist eigentlich alles komplett ....


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie leicht manche Frauen anscheinend zu ködern sind...




hättest das voher gewusst wärst Du nicht mehr Single . . . ??
Oder wie sollen wir das verstehen ??

Achja, Treppen sind auch nur rumpelige schräge Abfahrten.


----------



## everywhere.local (7. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Kommischer Weise erwähnt hier niemand (fahren wohl alle mit Kliickies) das man sich an den Pedalen auch "festhalten" muss bzw. sollte



schonmal was von "Gravitation gehört?!
Bissl "Loose" auf die Beine schmieren und abgehts.


----------



## Fotocase (7. Juli 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> hättest das voher gewusst wärst Du nicht mehr Single . . . ??
> Oder wie sollen wir das verstehen ??
> 
> Achja, Treppen sind auch nur rumpelige schräge Abfahrten.




hättest du den thread verfolgt, wüsstest du, dass es hier um mich und meinen freund geht  singledasein weit gefehlt!


----------



## LB-Biker (7. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> hättest du den thread verfolgt, wüsstest du, dass es hier um mich und meinen freund geht  singledasein weit gefehlt!



Jetzt bin ich aber auch verwirrt, bis jetzt war doch von dir alles aus der Perspektive des Freundes geschrieben.


----------



## J.O (7. Juli 2010)

Heute an dieser Treppe gescheitert musste auf der hälfte nach hinten absteigen, mein Fehler war glaube ich das ich zu weit hinten war und mit dem kleinen Auslauf unten






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikolaj83 (7. Juli 2010)

schöne Treppe!


----------



## heifisch (7. Juli 2010)

Die Treppe ist schon, aber da darfst du nicht reinspringen, sonst kannst du unten nicht mehr bremsen.^^


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

wer will den springen , sie kann sie ja nicht mal fahren ......(was ich gut nachvollzieh´n kann ...


----------



## heifisch (7. Juli 2010)

Gut, stimmt. 
Aber auch beim Fahren muss man langsam tun, bei dieser Treppe. Ich würde eine Treppe mit viel Auslauf drumherum suchen.


----------



## Fotocase (7. Juli 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber auch verwirrt, bis jetzt war doch von dir alles aus der Perspektive des Freundes geschrieben.


das is sinn und zweck  mal er..mal ich..


----------



## LB-Biker (7. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> das is sinn und zweck  mal er..mal ich..



Mkey, 
Dann rede ich jetzt mal Klartext : 
 Tu uns allen ein Gefallen und fahr die scheiß Treppe jetzt runter!


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Heute an dieser Treppe gescheitert musste auf der hälfte nach hinten absteigen, mein Fehler war glaube ich das ich zu weit hinten war und mit dem kleinen Auslauf unten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so eine Treppe ist nicht schwieriger als ein steiler Weg
darfst halt nicht zu weit nach hinten und ein hoher Lenker, wie hier so oft erwähnt, bringt Dir hier auch gar nix

darauf zu fahren, langsam auf die Treppe fahren, Geschwindigkeit sanft kontrollieren und locker bleiben
in der Kehre brauchst Druck auf dem Vorderrad, also nicht zu weit nach hinten
Geschwindigkeit so wählen, dass Du ohne Probleme die Kehre fahren kannst
in der Kehre das Radl unter Dir weit umlegen
keines Falls im Sitzen fahren. Das ist wäre totaler Quatsch
Kopf frei machen. Auf dieser Treppe kann eigentlich nix passieren. 
Wenn Du zur Seite kipppst, kannst Dich am Geländer anlehnen.


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juli 2010)

mit genug schwung und bissl ziehen, kannste die auch springen 
um mal sachlich zu bleiben:
ich würde die, je nachdem, wo ich unten aussteigen will, von außen anfahren, um besser um die kurve zu kommen. also wenn du unten rechts raus willst, auf der linken seite runterfahren und die kurve schon bei der vorletzten stufe einleiten. da kannst halt auch bissl mehr speed mitnehmen....


----------



## Fotocase (8. Juli 2010)

Das hat Sie geschrieben nicht Ich!Wir benutzen beide diesen Account!





PhatBiker schrieb:


> hättest das voher gewusst wärst Du nicht mehr Single . . . ??
> Oder wie sollen wir das verstehen ??
> 
> Achja, Treppen sind auch nur rumpelige schräge Abfahrten.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (8. Juli 2010)

Treppen sind grundsätzlich kein Problem. 
Wenn aber Absätze drinne sind von einem halben bis einem Meter Länge, dann wirds knifflig. Ich kann dann nur mit größter Mühe verhindern,dass das Hinterrad nicht abhebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (8. Juli 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> mit genug schwung und bissl ziehen, kannste die auch springen
> ....



Dann wird aber die Landung sehr unsanft.  Entweder im Gelände oder nach dem Geländer...


----------



## schlumo (8. Juli 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ich kann dann nur mit größter Mühe verhindern,dass das Hinterrad nicht abhebt.



Entweder langsamer fahren oder die Kante mit den Beinen "wegschlucken"


----------



## Mathok (8. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich, dass das wirklich schon 5 Seiten geworden sind. Ich glaube, das selbst die Länge eines solchen Threads schon kontraproduktiv ist, weil man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass es dort viel zu beachten gibt.

Am Anfang hatte ich selbstverständlich auch Respekt vor Treppen und hab es so gemacht, wie hier mehrmals beschrieben. Eine ganz kurze, breite, ruhige Treppe suchen. Dann eine etwas längere und dann ists eigentlich auch schon egal, weil man merkt, dass wirklich nix dabbei ist.

Mitlerweile behaupte ich, dass Treppen (von irgendwelchen völlig zerfallenen und unregelmäßigen Wald- und Wiesentreppen mal abgesehen) zu 95% reine Kopfsache sind. Man sieht halt die Treppe und denkt sich "Oh, Gott.... Fahrrad+Treppe=####".

Im Grunde kann jeder, der Radfahren kann, auch eine durchschnittliche Treppe runterfahren.
Was macht man den schon groß? Man fährt im Stehen an, geht (wie immer) mit dem Schwerpunkt übers Tretlager, hält den Lenker fest und zieht die Bremse vielleicht nicht grad bis zum Lenker. Das wars. Könnte man den Kopf ausschalten, würde man jedem Mitbürger innerhalb von 5Minuten soweit coachen können, dass er heil die Treppe runter kommt.

Und ja, man kann auf Treppen lenken, bremsen, stehenbleiben, Schritttempo fahren, .... Warum auch nicht - klappt im Wald, auf Steinen, Wurzeln doch auch....

Es muss wirklich NUR der Kopf mitspielen - zugegeben ein Hinderniss, dass nicht immer leicht zu überwinden ist. Aber alle Tipps hier erzeugen doch nur das Gefühl, das die Sache viel schwieriger ist, als es eigentlich der Fall ist und verstärken die Kopfblockade eher.

Sattel runter - aufstehen - keine Vollbremsung hinlegen - Lenker festhalten und warten bis man unten ist... Da ist echt kein großes Geheimnis dabei...


----------



## RetroRider (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, stimmt. Das Problem ist nicht die Fahrtechnik sondern die Kopfblockade und die daraus resultierende Angststarre, die oft zum Sturz führt.
Fahrtechnisch gesehen gibt´s dazu wirklich nicht viel zu sagen. Einfach Fahrradfahren + Gewicht etwas verlagern. Wenn der Vorderreifen über gröbere Hindernisse rumpelt: nicht zu langsam sein und locker und aktiv mit den Armen mitfedern. Genau wie auf Wurzeln oder Geröll. Das ist wirklich kein Problem.


----------



## Fotocase (8. Juli 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass das wirklich schon 5 Seiten geworden sind. Ich glaube, das selbst die Länge eines solchen Threads schon kontraproduktiv ist, weil man den Eindruck gewinnt, dass es dort viel zu beachten gibt.
> 
> Ganz meine Meinung...es wird ja nu auch vieles doppelt und dreifach erwähnt..


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

naja , du hast ja auch noch nicht geschrieben : hurra , sie ist eine treppe mit 30 stufen locker runtergeballert - schreibt nix mehr , es is alles   paletti, sie hat jegliche angst überwunden .....


----------



## Fotocase (8. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> naja , du hast ja auch noch nicht geschrieben : hurra , sie ist eine treppe mit 30 stufen locker runtergeballert - schreibt nix mehr , es is alles   paletti, sie hat jegliche angst überwunden .....


kein stress...  wird einem hier doch immer wieder gepredigt...


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Juli 2010)

..so isses !!!!


----------



## Raynhard (8. Juli 2010)

Was mich daran hindert Treppen runter zu fahren ist die Angst mein Fahrrad zu beschädigen. Auf die Pedale - man bleibt ja nicht sitzen - und vorn zwischen Lenker und Gabel wirken doch enorme Kräfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (8. Juli 2010)

Ohman, wo zu haben wir ein MTB.


----------



## LB-Biker (8. Juli 2010)

Raynhard schrieb:


> Was mich daran hindert Treppen runter zu fahren ist die Angst mein Fahrrad zu beschädigen. Auf die Pedale - man bleibt ja nicht sitzen - und vorn zwischen Lenker und Gabel wirken doch enorme Kräfte.



Pass auf das es nicht Explodiert


----------



## shootemup (8. Juli 2010)

was er hat doch recht alles über 10cm-> dh 
jetzt ma im ernst Angst hätte ich nur mich zu beschädigen


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juli 2010)

noch ein wertvoller tipp:
weniger lesen, mehr machen.


(langsam sollte die theorie ja klar sein)


----------



## J.O (9. Juli 2010)

War schon machen und war erfolgreich bei meiner Treppe


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Juli 2010)

yeah, geht doch 
ich hoffe du hast nicht "springen" gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (9. Juli 2010)

Nene das habe ich lieber sein lassen,
aber wenn man etwas entspannter und mit weniger Bremsen an die Sache rann geht läuft es


----------



## creative-mind (9. Juli 2010)

Meistens ist das schwerste die Selbstüberwindung.

Ist aber ne sehr schöne Treppe zum fahren, bis auf den Bremsweg ^^

Ich frag mich immer wie es sich wohl anfühlt wenn man irgendwo runter dropt und auf einer Treppe landet.


----------



## heifisch (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn man schnell genug ist fühlt es sicher weicher, als gedacht an. Zumindest mit nem Fully. ^^


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wie es sich wohl anfühlt wenn man irgendwo runter dropt und auf einer Treppe landet.



unschön 
hab ich mal unbeabsichtigter weise gemacht (hab nicht gesehen, dass da stufen sind). gab einen hübschen snakebite und eine noch weniger hübsche landung auf dem allerwertesten.


----------



## heifisch (9. Juli 2010)

Warum, das geht durchaus. Du musst genau im Winkel der Treppe landen und dann schön abfedern. Mit CC-Reifen allerdings hast du schlechte Karten.^^


----------



## ThunderRoad (10. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> War schon machen und war erfolgreich bei meiner Treppe



Level 1 finished 

Level 2: Das Geländer...


----------



## RagazziFully (10. Juli 2010)

Was wird hier soviel darüber gesabbelt? Treppen runterfahren ist doch kein Ding! Wer in der Ebene rollen kann, kann auch ne Treppe runterrollen! Auch wenn sie lang und steil ist.. Und ich bin fahrtechisch wirklich nicht sehr versiert.. Selbst mit ner CC-Feile, also tiefes Cockpit und ausgezogener Sattelstütze, kann man die steilsten Dinger runterfahren ohne dass auch nur annähernd das Risiko eines Überschlags besteht..


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Juli 2010)

...und alles im endo!

übertreib mal nicht. es gibt schon knifflige treppen. (die unregelmäßigen)


----------



## heifisch (10. Juli 2010)

Kann er sicher, und dann vom Endo BunnyHop übers Geländer und im Manual weiter.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Juli 2010)

..... ungeheuer hilfreich für die frau , die zum 1. mal ne treppe fahren möchte ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (10. Juli 2010)

Wurde doch alles schon 4-5 mal erklärt wir warten eigentlich nur noch auf eine Erfolgs nachricht


 wie sieht es den aus?


----------



## LB-Biker (10. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Wurde doch alles schon 4-5 mal erklärt wir warten eigentlich nur noch auf eine Erfolgs nachricht
> 
> 
> wie sieht es den aus?



Ich glaube es ist besser nicht zu fragen


----------



## heifisch (10. Juli 2010)

Ach wa, so schlimm kann's nicht sein.


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Juli 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ...und alles im endo!
> 
> übertreib mal nicht. es gibt schon knifflige treppen. (die unregelmäßigen)



Hohe knifflige Treppen, ja sogar richtige Absätze gibt es auch . . . 

Uhh, ein hab ich noch . . . die letzte Abfahrt musste zum Spass so sein . . . man hat sonst ja nichts zu lachen!!
Die lassen sich wunderbar mit ein BunnyHop reindroppen.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Juli 2010)

die sind doch beide nicht so schwer, da der oben ja nicht gefahr läuft mitm tretlager aufzusetzen.
"lang, steil, unregelmäßig"


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Die Treppen sind wirklich nicht so schwer, solang das Kettenblatt nicht aufsetzt und die Stufen gleichmäßig sind kann man sich einfach runterrollen lassen. 
Bei uns gibt's aber nettere Treppen.  Von so nem kleinen Turm runter. Ziemlich steile, unregelmäßig und ein Geländer auf Lenkerhöhe, ca. 10cm breiter als der Lenker. Nach den Treppen kommt eine Spitzkehre und dann neue Treppen. Diesmal mit Holzbolen, leicht glitschig und noch halb in der Kehre drin. Danach ne leichte Kurve und aus. In der Kehre bin ich dann so halb vom Bike abgestiegen und mit dem Knie an den innen liegenen Fels gekommen. Und danach irgendwie runtergeschlittert.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2010)

Das sind doch alles keine Treppen, Treppen müssen SO aussehen:
















(wobei ich hier um die Wurzel drumrumfahre und daher es eigentlich keine Treppe mehr ist)


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Du Arsch! Postest hier so schöne Pics und ich hab noch Schule und hier gibt es sowas nicht.   Verrätst du uns wenigstens, wo das ist?


----------



## Targut (12. Juli 2010)

@ J.O.
Bist du die Treppe vorher auch hochgefahren?
Oder hast du hoch getragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (12. Juli 2010)

Getragen mit Treppen hochfahren habe ichs nicht so gibt es da auch Tipps


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## mgunit (12. Juli 2010)

mojen

also solange man sich genug nach hinten kippt kann relativwenig passieren würde ich vorschlagen erst langsam paar stufen zu nehmen dann tempo immer mehr erhöhen so dann sich eine andere stelle suche wo es mehr stufen gibt da wieder langsam runter fahren und immer so weiter und den rest könnt ihr euch denken was ich mein.
Und immer genug nach hinten kippen dann kann auch nichts passieren


----------



## mgunit (12. Juli 2010)

achja viel spaß beim üben noch


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

NICHT zu sehr nach hinten lehnen! Dann hast du keine Gewicht mehr aufm VR und somit auch keine Kontrolle mehr darüber.


----------



## J.O (12. Juli 2010)

@heifisch
Danke das dumme ist das die Stufen bzw Treppen bei mir im Wald zum größten teil so hoch sind das mein Kettenblatt aufsetzt oder das Pedal, werde das aber mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Hm, wenns nur eine Stufe ist würd ich sagen: VR anheben und dann's HR hinterher. Wenns mehrere sind, kp.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Du Arsch! Postest hier so schöne Pics und ich hab noch Schule und hier gibt es sowas nicht.   Verrätst du uns wenigstens, wo das ist?



Klardoch:
*Zittauer.*
War verdammt heiss am WE (die Bilder sind aber älter- hier noch ein [ame="http://vimeo.com/11151974"]Video [/ame]aus April, da ist zum Ende auch die Hochwaldtreppe zu sehen, die ist aber immer noch nicht geknackt).

PS: ab einem bestimmten Winkel muss man immer das Vorderrad anlupfen, was viel Erfahrung erfordert. Sonst geht beim Einfedern unten der Schwerpunkt so weit nach vorn, dass man übern Lenker geht - wasman ggfs. eben auch nicht ausgleichen kann, weil man sonst Affenarme bräuchte. Ich kann es nicht, wie ich wieder feststellen musste, wenn die Kante zu steil ist. 
Von @ el_signor gibt es so ein Foto von der Schauderterassentreppe am Gardasee, wo er fast senkrecht auf dem Vorderrad steht.
Ich werd morgen mal ein Foto von so einer Treppe hier um die Ecke machen (so Schrittmass 20/20 ca., also über 45°).


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Juli 2010)

Wir haben hier auch nicht "die Art" von Treppen, nur so welche die am `Reistisch´ von irgend ein Städteplaner entworfen wurden. Schade . . . sehr Schade.


----------



## Snap4x (12. Juli 2010)

Hier: So müssen Treppen aussehen in der Natur


----------



## heifisch (12. Juli 2010)

Ah, ein Traum!  In die 1. und 3. kann man so wunderschön reinspringen.


----------



## LB-Biker (12. Juli 2010)

OOOOOOOH,

ich bin nicht Homosexuell ich bin nicht Heterosexuell, ab heute bin ich Treppe!


Wie geil ist das denn, ist das in nem Bikepark?


MfG


----------



## Snap4x (12. Juli 2010)

Okay, hier das Video dazu. Sind leider nur zwei von von insgesamt fünf hintereinander zu sehen.


----------



## snoopz (12. Juli 2010)

Aber warum ruft er denn das S-Wort?


----------



## Snap4x (12. Juli 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Aber warum ruft er denn das S-Wort?



Weil er von den Pedalen fast weg gerutscht ist und leicht nach links abgedriftet ist, mein ich noch in Erinnerung zu haben. 


Ich find den Thread könnte man jetzt weiter fortführen  so mit schönen Treppenbilder und -videos.
Oder?


----------



## J.O (12. Juli 2010)

ja immer zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. Juli 2010)

Da ich nun meine Protektoren komplett habe, werd ich auch mal die ersten Treppen angehen, die länger als eine Fahrradlänge sind. Irgendwie hatte ich vor denen auch immer Bammel, seit ich eine mit fünf Stufen mal zu schnell angefahren und komplett drüber geflogen bin (war mit Klickpedalen und die Domain ist komplett eingetaucht, da hätts mich so zerlegt).
Aber nu wieder Flats am Enduro und alle Gelenke geschützt. Kann nur schiefgehen. Eine ellenlange, steile Doppeltreppe wie in einem der Videos haben wir auch hinterm Rathaus, da geh ich nachts vllt. mal üben. Tagsüber kann nur peinlich werden, sind ja hunderte Leute da *g*

Was mich halt komplett baff gemacht hat: letztens mit meiner Nachbarin unterwegs, sie fährt ein Lapierre X-Control 310 Lady zur Probe. Treppen kommen, 6 Stufen, sie bricht da einfach ohne zu zögern runter, aber als auf nem Trail ein paar Wurzeln kommen steigt sie ab. Frage ich so wie das sein kann, vor Treppen im Gegensatz zu mir keine Angst aber dann wenns enger wird. Sie nur: haben wir als Kinder immer gemacht, Treppen sind toll.

Soviel dazu


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (13. Juli 2010)

Von mir noch ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von vor wenigen Tagen.
Habe letztes Jahr erst mit meinem ersten kleinen Treppen angefangen. Dieses Jahr dann im März 'ne Treppe mit 15 Stufen (alle gleiche Weite/Höhe) gefunden, aber nicht runter getraut. Vorige Tage dann mit FF-Helm und Knieschonern hin gefahren nur um diese eine Treppe endlich zu fahren - gefühlte 30 Minuten am oberen Ende gestanden und mir die ganze Zeit eingeredet das ich das kann und dass ja eh nichts schief gehen kann. Als ich dann endlich den Mut hatte da runter zu fahren war ich fast etwas enttäuscht, denn statt dem erwarteten ruckeln durch die Stufen merkte ich fast gar nichts - hätte eben so gut 'ne Schräge fahren können. Aber trotzdem war ich happy endlich wieder eine Hürde genommen zu haben - und das vor allem Mal komplett ohne Hilfe. 
Die nächsten Hürden warten aber schon.

Nachdem ich jetzt weiß das nichts dabei ist fahre ich besagte Treppe mittlerweile auch mit normalem Tourenhelm und ohne weitere Protektoren.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2010)

Treppe, einfach nur doof fies steil und auch als Drop voll ins Flat. 
Bin ich bislang nicht gefahren:


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Mit der Treppe hätt ich wohl weniger ein Problem, zumindest so wie sie auf dem Foto aussieht. In echt wirkt's ja teils deutlich anders. 
Wenn du die Naturtreppen weiter oben gefahren bist, die du gepostet hast kannst du sicher auch die fahren!


----------



## M132 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
vielleicht eine unnötige Frage, aber kann man eigentlich auch mit einem Hardtail vernünftig Treppen herunterfahren?


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2010)

Juup, ja, na klar . . . rumpelt nur bissel mehr.

Schau mal meine Videos zum Thema Treppe an.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7343496&postcount=131


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, klar 
Du musst halt nur mehr mit den Beinen federn.


----------



## creative-mind (13. Juli 2010)

Hier mal zu der Frage was mit nem Hardtail geht.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/58471/


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es mit den Gesetzen aus bei Treppenfahren?
Ist es überhaupt erlaubt? Gibt es dafür Strafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Hm, des würd mich auch mal interressieren. So ne Frau hat mir hinterher gerufen, was ich denn bitte auf ner Treppe suchen würde und, dass ich möglichst schnell verschwinden und nie mehr wiederkommen solle. Die Treppe fahre ich fast täglich, ist ja nicht verboten.


----------



## creative-mind (13. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal solang es kein Privatgelände ist und man niemanden offensichtlich gefährdet ists relativ legal. Aber wie wir alle wissen, kommt es oft auch auf die Laune des Polizisten an ^^


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich denke mal solang es kein Privatgelände ist und man niemanden offensichtlich gefährdet ists relativ legal. Aber wie wir alle wissen, kommt es oft auch auf die Laune des Polizisten an ^^



Ohne Hände darf man ja auch nicht fahren.
Dann wäre ja Wheely fahren legal, da man beide Hände am Lenker hat.


----------



## baiker007 (13. Juli 2010)

meine ersten gescheiten treppen waren die am neckarsteinacher bahnhof und es waren 10 und nochmal 10 und ich steigert sich immer weiter z.B jetzt bin ich bei 314 schlosstreppen in heidelber oder 100 treppen durchgehend aufg der tingstätte. das erste mal treppen fahren kostet immer überwindung


----------



## creative-mind (13. Juli 2010)

Man muss sein Rad ständig unter Kontrolle haben. Deshalb würde ich auch sagen es kommt auf die Treppe an. Wenn es mal 5 stufen sind wird keiner was sagen solange man niemanden gefährdet. Sind es aber 1,5m Breite 50 stufen am Stück und man kann nichtmal sehen ob jemand im Weg ist, dann wärs wohl Logisch


----------



## baiker007 (13. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich denke mal solang es kein Privatgelände ist und man niemanden offensichtlich gefährdet ists relativ legal. Aber wie wir alle wissen, kommt es oft auch auf die Laune des Polizisten an ^^




Bei den Schlosstreppen in HD kommen mir auch leute entgegen und sagen guck dem mal an was der sich traut und ich wurde nie angemotzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2010)

Hab mich mal mit einer Fahrradstreife unterhalten, es ging aber mehr um Verfolgung von Verdächtigen.
Meine frage war, ob er hinter ein Verdächtigen der Treppen runter fährt, folgen würde.
Die Antwort war die, das er das nicht müsse, den er hätte ja noch viele Kollegen die auch schneller
 sind.

Achja, das zweite TreppenVideo von mir sind die BlauSilbernen ja an uns dran vorbei. Die haben gesehen was wir machten und haben es toleriert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=131


----------



## creative-mind (13. Juli 2010)

@Cr3ckb0t
Vielleicht sollten wir den Leuten die nicht ausm Pott sind mal die Treppen auf der Halde Tetraeder zeigen ^^  ich sag nur Stairway to Heavon


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> @Cr3ckb0t
> Vielleicht sollten wir den Leuten die nicht ausm Pott sind mal die Treppen auf der Halde Tetraeder zeigen ^^  ich sag nur Stairway to Heavon



Bist du Verrückt? 
Da würd ich nie runterfahren!
Allerdings hab ich mal im Fernsehn ein Beitrag gesehen (damals) wo die das Tetraeder von ganz oben, oberste Plattform, bis unten zu den Gleisen runtergefahren sind auf MTB's. Keine ahnung, war noch zu jung.


Das ist auch recht geil.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juli 2010)




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Mit der Treppe hätt ich wohl weniger ein Problem, zumindest so wie sie auf dem Foto aussieht. In echt wirkt's ja teils deutlich anders.
> Wenn du die Naturtreppen weiter oben gefahren bist, die du gepostet hast kannst du sicher auch die fahren!



Klar, ist rein mental. 
Je kürzer die Treppe, desto schwieriger finde ich, sich auf das Treppenende vorzubereiten. Diese Treppe hat halt eine Höhe, die man so ohne weiteres nicht springt. Und von oben sieht sie fast wie eine Leiter aus. 



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Gesetzen aus bei Treppenfahren?
> Ist es überhaupt erlaubt? Gibt es dafür Strafen?



Nur in Baden-Württemberg wenn die Treppen unter 2m breit sind.

Noch eine Treppe, von der Art wie ich sie nicht mag, schnell fahren ging nicht, und bröslig siehts auch aus - hab ich geschoben am Anfang  :


----------



## snoopz (13. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Noch eine Treppe, von der Art wie ich sie nicht mag, schnell fahren ging nicht, und bröslig siehts auch aus - hab ich geschoben am Anfang  :



Besonders wenn es nass ist, würde ich das runterfahren nicht empfehlen  Aber wenn es trocken ist, sollte sie gehen. Sieht von oben aber bestimmt nicht so nett aus.


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Trocken, ja. Nass, lieber nicht, da fliegste spätestens in der Kurve hin.


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

Fährt jemand Rolltreppen runter?


Und noch ne Allgemeine Frage. 
Sagt einfach mal welche Dämpfereinstellung vorgenommen werden muss. Comprossision + oder eher -? Rebound + oder - ? Und Gabel?
Ja ich weiß ich bin vlt. nervig


----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Hm, hab ich noch nie versucht. Hat halt recht scharfe Ecken.

Hm, gut Frage.


----------



## J.O (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Dämpfer bleibt wie er ist wenn der auf dem Trail passt reicht es auch für Treppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (13. Juli 2010)

Joa, meiner bleibt auch so. Ich halt doch nicht jedes mal vor ner Treppe an. 
Aber grundsätzlich ist die Frage gut.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2010)

Rolltreppen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber: Stichwort Budapest Red Bull Metro! 

Setup genau wie im Biekpark. Also nicht zu wenig Zugstufe, und Druckstufe nach gusto.


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Freund fährt auch mit seinen 4x Bike eine rund 30 Meter tiefe Rolltreppe (45°) runter. Naja vlt. bin ich da einfach nur ne Pussyhaft  (Pussy Deluxe steht auch auf meinen Rahmen )


----------



## creative-mind (13. Juli 2010)

Rolltreppe ist schon ne harte Nummer. Sehr scharfe kannten und hohe Stufen. Dazu kommt noch das Man links oder rechts runter fallen kann ^^


----------



## LB-Biker (13. Juli 2010)

Leute wollen wir nicht mal streiken jetzt?

Ich will endlich hören, dass die Dame endlich ne ********** ****** ********* Treppe runterfährt.

All das gerede über Zugstufen, Federweg und nass und trocken bringt nix!

Wenn du es wirklich durchziehen willst hilft doch eh nur: Kopf zumachen, Spaß haben.

Nicht böse sein, aber ich schreib nix mehr bis die Nachricht kommt.


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich find das wurde doch schon alles geregelt und kann jetzt verallgemeinert werden.
Der Thread hat Potenzial länger zu bestehen. Und hier kann man sich austauschen und auch nach Tipps fragen. Es wird schon von alleine geregelt werden


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juli 2010)

8 seiten nur treppen...  und dass, obwohl auf der ersten alles wichtige schon 10mal geschrieben wurde.

bin mal gepannt, was alles bei drop-in kommen würde


----------



## balfa_rider (14. Juli 2010)

also wer echt 8 seiten braucht um sich beim "treppenfahren" belehren zu lassen, der soll's doch mit golf versuchen.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juli 2010)

so hab ich das nicht gemeint. ich wollte nur sagen, dass das thema ausgeschöpft ist. schon lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (14. Juli 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> so hab ich das nicht gemeint. ich wollte nur sagen, dass das thema ausgeschöpft ist. schon lange.



Bin ich auch der Meinung. Jetzt wird es spezieller....
Ich mach noch die Woche mal ein Video mit ganz viele verschiedene Treppen


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nein , ich lass es einfach . wenn mein bauchgefühl mich an etwas partout hindern möchte , dann hat das schon seine richtigkeit . es sit nett , wenn man eine treppe runterfahren kann , aber es hängt nicht mein tagesglück davon ab ...





Richtig!

Bei mirgabs auch schon Situationen, da hab ich mich Wochenlang nicht getraut, plötzlich war DER Tag da und ich habs versucht. Oder eben nie


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Bauchgefühl haben wir aber schon durch, Mädels.

Wir sind jetzt bei der Einzelfallanalyse, bebildert.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bauchgefühl haben wir aber schon durch, Mädels.
> 
> Wir sind jetzt bei der Einzelfallanalyse, bebildert.



Hab ich hier ne Set-List der noch möglichen Postings ab einer bestimmten Anzahl überlesen?


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bin ich auch der Meinung. Jetzt wird es spezieller....
> Ich mach noch die Woche mal ein Video mit ganz viele verschiedene Treppen


Hab ich mir ja auch schon gedacht und teilweise auch schon umgesetzt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7343496&postcount=131


----------



## Snap4x (14. Juli 2010)

Ja das hab ich auch gesehen. Beide!
Bin die wie im ersten Beispiel so eine bestehen aus 3 Stufe und enger zum ersten mal gefahren. Ich hab es einfach mal gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (14. Juli 2010)

Ich auch. Als erstes geguckt, ob ich mitm Kettenblatt drüber komme. Dann einfach gefahren. Beim Einfedern der Gabel muss es wohl so ausgesehen haben, als ob ich gleich vorne rüber gucke.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juli 2010)

man könnte in sonem fall ja auch einfach nen seitlichen hop machen


----------



## bastl-axel (15. Juli 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> so eine Treppe ist nicht schwieriger als ein steiler Weg. Auf dieser Treppe kann eigentlich nix passieren.
> Wenn Du zur Seite kipppst, kannst Dich am Geländer anlehnen.


Wenn du aber nach vorne stürzt, wie manche hier schreiben, ist das Geländer quer zur Fahrtrichtung nicht mehr dein Freund.
Und nochmal, wir reden hier nicht von Könnern, sondern von "Anfängern", werlche sich nicht trauen und da ist zum Lernen ein höherer Lenker besser. Wie schon geschrieben, wenn man es kann, bzw. sich traut, kann man auch mit einem Rennrad und tiefer Lenkerposition die Treppe runterfahren. Bei einem Montainbike-Training für Anfänger haben sich viele mit dem Übungsrad und dem dort montiertem hohen Lenker schneller die Treppe runtergetraut, als mit ihrem eigenem Bike. Am Schluß konnten sie es aber auch mit ihren eigenem Bike und tieferem Lenker.
Ich habe auch nie geschrieben, das man einen höheren Lenker braucht, sondern nur , daß er einem hilft (unnötige) Ängste abzubauen.


----------



## Reflex25 (15. Juli 2010)

Fotocase schrieb:


> Mit einem Paar Schuhe kommt er da nicht aus... und wenn ich mir den Hals breche, hab ich von den Schuhen auch nix mehr



Frauen denken aber viel kurzfristiger. Das mit den Schuhen funktioniert bestimmt.


----------



## creative-mind (15. Juli 2010)

Sag ich ja


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Juli 2010)

HUIIII, es geht weiter 

wie macht ihr das jetzt genau mit bremsen?


----------



## J.O (15. Juli 2010)

So wenig wie möglich so viel wie nötig 
vorne hinten gleichmäßig und lieber hinten zu viel als vorne, so mache ich das zumindest, generell habe ich festgestellt je langsamer desto schwieriger wird es (meistens).


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Juli 2010)

o, danke. ich hoff mal ich überwinde meine angst, denn treppenfahren ist sooooo schwierig.


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Normale Treppen eigentlich nicht. Einfach mal nen paar Stufen runter rollen. Die Technik haben wir ja ausführlichst besprochen. 
Was ich schwierig finde sind lange Treppen, womöglicht noch mit großen Stufen, in steilem Gelände, nachdenen kein Auslauf vorhanden ist. Z.B. im Gebirge ist sowas ja durchausmal drin.


----------



## snoopz (15. Juli 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das jetzt genau mit bremsen?



Da sind links und rechts am Lenker so Hebel, da zieht man dran

Nein, im Ernst. Einfach vorsichtig (im Sinne von nicht zu ruckartig und kräftig) ziehen. Wenn man sehr bissige Bremsen hat, ist das natürlich schwieriger. Aber im Prinzip sollte es keine Probleme machen, auf der Treppe stehenzubleiben. Ich setze beide Bremsen gleichermaßen ein. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balfa_rider (15. Juli 2010)

gut, nächstes mal mach ich wohl noch ein ironiehinweis hin

danke trotzdem.


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Hm, gut. Hab ich übersehen.


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Juli 2010)

war heute aufm hometrail und siehe da, da gibts doch tatsächlich unter anderem treppen. musste diese natürlich mit gedanken an die angsthasen und einem breiten grinsen auf den lippen filmen.

bitte sehr:


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Geil, solche Treppen gibt's bei uns glaub ich auch irgendwo. 
Sieht extrem spaßig aus!


----------



## nadgrajin (15. Juli 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> war heute aufm hometrail und siehe da, da gibts doch tatsächlich unter anderem treppen. musste diese natürlich mit gedanken an die angsthasen und einem breiten grinsen auf den lippen filmen.



Würde gern wissen was du machst wenn in dem Moment einer entgegen kommt. Also bei der Geschwindigkeit noch heil bremsen bezweifel ich irgendwie.


----------



## heifisch (15. Juli 2010)

Die Treppe ist doch gerade, da sieht man es BEVOR man reinfährt. Vor der 2. (uneinsichtigen Treppe) hat er extra noch abgebremst bis er was gesehen hat.


----------



## balfa_rider (15. Juli 2010)

du siehst ja, wie lange die treppe ist, man erkennt sich also von weitem, kann gut abbremsen und kommt aneinander vorbei. so auch schon erlebt. unproblematisch.


----------



## Snap4x (15. Juli 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> war heute aufm hometrail und siehe da, da gibts doch tatsächlich unter anderem treppen. musste diese natürlich mit gedanken an die angsthasen und einem breiten grinsen auf den lippen filmen.
> 
> bitte sehr:



Solche Treppen gibbet bei uns garnet 
Bei uns gibt es immer nur so richtig steile Treppen.


----------



## nadgrajin (15. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, has beim 2ten mal gucken erst mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (15. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t wir fahren mal zusammen. Ich zeig dir ein paar nette Treppen


----------



## Snap4x (15. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Cr3ckb0t wir fahren mal zusammen. Ich zeig dir ein paar nette Treppen



Finde ich gut. Ich fahr aber nicht alles 
Außerdem fahre ich gerade mit gerade mal 1,1 Bremsen  (Vordere hat Öl gefressen und hinten braucht neue Beläge worauf ich warte)


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (16. Juli 2010)

@xkriegerx: Sehr feines Video. So eine Treppenfolge haben wir hier am Bahnhof auch - ich habe aber vor allem bedenken wegen der kurzen Absätze - habe Angst da zu schnell drauf zu fahren und somit in die folgende Treppe zu fliegen wodurch ich dann die Kontrolle verlieren würde. Bremst Du in dem Video an irgendwelchen Stellen? Ich denke doch schon, oder? Sonst müsste Dir ja eben das auch passieren.


----------



## Mitglied (16. Juli 2010)

Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern und die Industrie reagiert mit speziellen Stair-Bikes und set-ups wenn das hier so weitergeht.
Ich seh' schon die Bike-Überschrift: Stair-riding, the next big thing.


----------



## creative-mind (16. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t ich bin die ganze zeit mit nem dirt rahmen gefahren. Ohne vordere Bremse ^^


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Juli 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Es kann nicht mehr lange dauern und die Industrie reagiert mit speziellen Stair-Bikes und set-ups wenn das hier so weitergeht.
> Ich seh' schon die Bike-Überschrift: Stair-riding, the next big thing.



Die gibt es schon . . . 

Die Testphase läuft . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (18. Juli 2010)

Is der gutesten jetzt geholfen worden oder nuicht? Hab ich das überlesen?

Die Treppen am Tetraeder bin ich im übrigen schon runter gekesselt ... 
macht man sich aber echt keine Freunde mit unter den Rentnern 

Geht aber an sich ganz gut.






Is aber nach den  einzelnen Abschnitten immer n ziemlicher Bums gewesen, weil die doch schon recht steil sind.

Im übrigen sollte man Treppen immer mit den Bremsen auf fahren. Auch die mit Absätzen, Ausnahmen sind die wo unten wenig platz ist.
Die Absätze kann man mit einer aktiven Fahrweise, also mit dem Herunterdrücken des Vorderrades, in der Regel wegschlucken.
Ist einer sehr gute übung um auch im Gelände aktiv zu fahren.






Und Treppen fahren ist wenn mans einmal raus hat pipifax.
Da bin ich nämlich auch schonmal runter, aber am Tag natürlich.


----------



## Snap4x (18. Juli 2010)

Heute auch: Treppenday!
Alle U-Bahnhöfe und Einakufcentren in Essen City unsicher gemacht mit meiner Crew.
War lustig. Langsam hab ich es mit den Treppenfahren raus.

Hab mir grad neue Bremsen ersteigert. Mal sehen wie die sind. Tektro Auriga Pro


----------



## Doc_Rock (18. Juli 2010)

Det sind zwar keine megabremsen ... aber taugen tun die schon ... 

wo fahrt ihr den immer?

Schurenbach, Himmelstreppe, Schellenberger oder wo?


----------



## Snap4x (18. Juli 2010)

Meistens Schurenbach, ist sozusagen unser Zuhause. Aber auch manchmal Rheinelbe, Hoppenbruch und Ewald und eine secret Spot in GE


----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Juli 2010)

Mit secret Spot meinst du hoffentlich ncht die JVA trails?


----------



## creative-mind (19. Juli 2010)

Hab mir auch erst die Auriga comp bestellt. SInd laut MTB mag aber sehr gute Teile für den Preis.


----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Juli 2010)

Hab die Dinger am Bike von nem Kumpel gefahren.
Bremsen sehr gut, für meinen Geschmack etwas undefiniert, aber das kann auch sein dass das wegen Luft im Zug is.
Bremsen aber wirklich gut.


----------



## creative-mind (19. Juli 2010)

Klingt ja gut.
Muss nur am Samstag noch raufinden wie ich die Beläge ein bisschen auseinander kriege so das die Scheibe dazwischen passt beim einbau. Hatte kein Manual dabei.


----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Juli 2010)

Da kann ich dir leider nich helfen.
Ich fahre aus Überzeugung mechanische Scheibenbremsen xD.


----------



## creative-mind (19. Juli 2010)

Ist meine erste Hydro. Mal sehen was die taugt. Hatte einfach keine Lust mehr die Züge zu verlegen und so ^^.
Samstag kann ich wohl zum ersten mal mit meinem neuen Hobel auf Haniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (19. Juli 2010)

na denn ... viel erfolg ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mich gestern mal an eine flache ca. 20-stufige Treppe gewagt, ging unerwartet einfach aber irgendwie hatte ich zuviel Druck im Schlauch oder der nen Macken. Beim zweiten Versuch platze der auf der Felgenbandseite auf, obwohl dort keinerlei Kanten etc. waren. Komischerweise waren es nur ca. 2.3bar und eine Rubberqueen 2.2. Die Treppe war scho recht kantig (brüchige Betonstufen). Aber hab ja immer komplett Werkzeug dabei 

Naja, ich probiers nochmal mit einem neuen Schlauch und 2.0bar, vllt. nur ein Materialfehler. Und evtl. etwas Druck aus dem Dämpfer nehmen, laut SAG-Indikator hab ich den beim Spicy auf XC-Race *g*


----------



## LB-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte ja nix mehr schreiben, muss jetzt aber sein 

Du musst mit dem Druck höher, damit du nicht durchschlägst.
Mit zu niedrigem Druck habe ich 6 Platte in 3 Tagen gehabt.

MfG


----------



## Snap4x (20. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr mit 3 Bar bei ca. 65 Kilo 
Damit hab ich so keine Probleme.


----------



## creative-mind (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab circa 90 bis 100kg mit Ausrüstung und fahr den Big Betty mit 3,2 vorne und 3,3 hinten


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich hab circa 90 bis 100kg mit Ausrüstung und fahr den Big Betty mit 3,2 vorne und 3,3 hinten



Hab auch so hab mit Radl und Rucksack ziemlich genau 100kg.
Ich hab halt die Drücke von meinem HT übernommen, da fahre ich MK 2.2 SS und RK 2.2 SS mit max. 2.3 bar.

Warum soll das nun am Enduro wieder ganz anders sein? 
Naja, Probieren geht über Studieren, Ersatzschlauch einpacken und testen *g*


----------



## wilbur.walsh (21. Juli 2010)

Oder Schlauchlos mit Dichtmilch fahren!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Juli 2010)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Oder Schlauchlos mit Dichtmilch fahren!



Mit den neuen Felgen zieh ich das in Erwägung, will mir Crossmax SX holen. Aber ma kikn ^^


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Juli 2010)

@krieger : ...du held ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2010)

Mit 3bar in den Schläuchen hats gehalten, nach 8 Versuchen an der Treppe hatte ich keine Lust mehr *g* Rüttelt trotzdem ganz ordentlich und macht jetzt net soviel Spaß. Aber ich trau mich wenigstens halbwegs.


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

wenns noch rüttelt hast du noch gebremst ... bremsen auf und laufen lassen ... dann schwebst du die treppe runter, sanft wie eine feder


----------



## Snap4x (23. Juli 2010)

Am geilsten ist der Moment, wenn du eine Treppe runtergefahren bist, die 45° hat, und dann unten sozusagen raus katapultiert wirst


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> wenns noch rüttelt hast du noch gebremst ... bremsen auf und laufen lassen ... dann schwebst du die treppe runter, sanft wie eine feder



Wollt die nicht schneller anfahren, um nicht drüber zu hüpfen. Gebremst hatte ich nicht, die Stufen waren nur seltsam überhängend und wohl auch etwas zu lang (alte Betontreppe), die hat quasi von selber gebremst. Wenn ich nochmal vorbei komme mach ich en Foto von dem Ding. 

Ich hatte schon andere, die lief es besser.


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

um so länger die stufen sind um so schneller musst du fahren ... aber am anfang fällt das nicht so leicht das kennt doch jeder


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> um so länger die stufen sind um so schneller musst du fahren ... aber am anfang fällt das nicht so leicht das kennt doch jeder



Jo, das hab ich gemerkt. Hab da nur noch ne unangenehme Erfahrung im Hinterkopf, wollt mal nur eine dreistufige Treppe fahren und bin dann drüber ohne überhaupt eine Stufe zu berühren, weil su schnell drüber *g*

Aber das wird schon werden, die Treppe gab wertvolle Infos zur Dämpfereinstellung, nämlich nen Batzen Luft rauszulassen *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

also ich spring treppen mit weniger als 6 stufen immer 

aber das kommt ja auch aufs bike an ... mit nem stevens x8 würd ich das wahrscheinlich auch nich machen ... mit nem spicy 216 allerdings geht das schon sehr sehr gut


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2010)

ne, sowas mach ich bisher eher generell nicht, nur unfreiwillig *g*


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

ich empfinde treppen runter springen und allgemein auf asphalt springen als sehr viel leichter als im gelände, weil man immer genau die gleichen verhältnisse hat ... der untergrund verändert sich nicht


----------



## chrisi-online (23. Juli 2010)

Ich find Treppen eigentlich auch spaßig zum runterfahren 
nur mim springen das klappt noch nich so ganz.
Aber Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister...


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

genau das


----------



## LB-Biker (23. Juli 2010)

Treppen mit 6 Stufen bin ich auch schon gesprungen.
Ist extrem geil wenn man das am Anfang übt, nicht richtig abspringt und aufem Hinterrad runtersegelt.

Hört sich riskant an, ist aber einfach und übelst geil.


----------



## Snap4x (23. Juli 2010)

Oder auf den Hinterteil, wie mein Kollege letztens erst, als er versucht hat das Rad direkt nach einer Landung, da zwei Treppen hintereinander, hoch zu ziehen. Und shcon ist er auf den Gesäß gelandet.


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem hängenden Hinterrad ist ne Technik aus dem Trail Bereich, das ist sehr praktisch wenn man schnell wieder Bodenkontakt herstellen will, man sollte in abschüssigem Gelände aber davon absehen. Sonst wird der popatz dreckig.


----------



## LB-Biker (23. Juli 2010)

Warum? Ich benutze den Manual auch um schnell durch kleinere Gräben zu kommen.

MfG


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

aber du ladest doch bei sprüngen nicht auf dem hinterrad!? darum gings ja ... ich nutze den manual im gelände immer dann wen genug platz dafür da is einfach weil ichs kann und spaß dran hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (23. Juli 2010)

Och es gab mal Zeiten...

nee, mach ich nicht, hab ja kein Fully.

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass er direkt nach der Landung den Lenker hochgezogen hat, steht glaube ich auch so da. 

MfG


----------



## Snap4x (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, war so eine typische Stadttreppe. Erst so 4-5 Stufen, dann etwa 1,50 m ebene fläche und dann nochmal so 15 Stufen. Und er hat halt zum Bunny hop oder sowas ähnlichen angezogen vor den zweiten Treppenabsatz


----------



## Doc_Rock (23. Juli 2010)

also da hätt ich den ersten absatz erstmal geschluckt damit ich viel zeuit habe den nächsten zu springen


----------



## Snap4x (23. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> also da hätt ich den ersten absatz erstmal geschluckt damit ich viel zeuit habe den nächsten zu springen



Keine Ahnung, ich Stand daneben unten. Er ist genau neben mir gelandet. Sah cool aus. Das Rad ist einfach unter den Arsch weggeflogen, aber er hatte es am Lenker noch gehalten. Vielleicht wollte er auch einfahc nur ein Backflip aus 1,80 Meter höhe machen


----------



## mastervier (25. Juli 2010)

Wie fährt sich eigentlich ne Wendeltreppe? Hat da schon jemand erfahrung?

Philipp


----------



## Fotocase (25. Juli 2010)

mastervier schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich eigentlich ne Wendeltreppe? Hat da schon jemand erfahrung?
> 
> Philipp



Wenn die treppe breit genug ist dann fährt es sich wie eine normale treppe.Also nix dickes


----------



## Doc_Rock (25. Juli 2010)

wie isses denn mal mit ner aktuellen info!

hat die junge dame deren treppenfahrambitionen anlass zu diesem beitrag sind 
ihr ziel erreicht?


----------



## Fotocase (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann es eben mal beantworten.
Im Urlaub ist sie die Hoteltreppe runter gefahren.
Die aussen Treppe ,weil das haus tiefer liegt als die strasse.


----------



## J.O (25. Juli 2010)

Na das is doch schön dann sind die meisten anderen Treppen auch kein Problem mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (25. Juli 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## LB-Biker (25. Juli 2010)

Und das schon nach 259 Posts


----------



## Fotocase (25. Juli 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Und das schon nach 259 Posts


Was lang wird ,wird auch irgent mal gut.
In dem fall eben runter .

Lach Lach

Aber manche müssen eben in die alpen fahren und ihre 1. treppe runter zu fahren ,und danach zu sagen " War das alles "


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. Juli 2010)

so is das manchmal


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. Juli 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> so is das manchmal



Weise Worte du sprechen tust...


----------



## creative-mind (27. Juli 2010)

Auch Glückwunsch von meiner Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditri (27. Juli 2010)

Nachricht


----------



## Snap4x (8. August 2010)

Ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus.
Es gibt was neues von mir und habe dann auch mal ein Video (wenn auch beschissen ) gemacht. Aber seht selbst...


----------



## creative-mind (8. August 2010)

Ganz geil geworden wie ich finde

Wäre ein guter Platz um mal rolltreppen zu fahren ^^


----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

Schick, Fahr doch mal die Rolltreppe runter, am besten eine die rauf fährt dann hat man länger was von der abfahrt
Bei mir gibt es sowas leider nicht


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Was willst du uns damit sagen? Vll das man Rolltreppen auch runter fahren kann.


----------



## Snap4x (8. August 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich noch am Hauptbahnhof fahren... aber durch die plöde Nässe hatte ich nicht wirklich Bock auszurutschen vor allen Leuten.


----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen? Vll das man Rolltreppen auch runter fahren kann.



Genau  deshalb heißen die doch Rolltreppen weil man da runter rollen kann.


----------



## Snap4x (8. August 2010)

Danke


----------



## pass (8. August 2010)

mhh also ich habe es sehr schnell gelernt mit dem MTB hatte ich angst dann kam nen kumpel von mir und sagte ich soll es mit nem BMX versuchen das ist damit recht einfach .... da du sehr schnell abspringen kannst und dein gewicht besser verlagern kannst wegen den packs  zum lernen ist es Perfekt finde ich nun er müsste sich dann noch mit dem rad was ehr hat es dann noch trauen aber er weiß dann wie es geht


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Ich finde springen mit dem BMX schwieriger, da du durch die Masse beim MTB mehr Sicherheit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (8. August 2010)

@Cr3ckb0t
Bitte Bitte


----------



## bjoern.badst (9. August 2010)

Ich hab auch mal wieder eine kleine Treppe in meine gestrige Tour eingebaut...

Blöd is nur das man das Bike erst hoch tragen muss um fahren zu können...aber egal...Sattel runter...die innere Stimme ignorieren und Feuer frei!
Unten angekommen spürte ich meine Unterarme kaum noch von der Anspannung aber es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt!







In diesem Sinne - nur MUT!


----------



## Salamander301 (9. August 2010)

Schaut nach spaß aus


----------



## BikerRT (9. August 2010)

treppen shredden ist doch einfach nur geil und echt nicht schwer. Sattell runter, Gewicht etwas nach hinten, Bremsen auf und ab gehts.

Verstehe nicht wo das Problem dabei sein soll. Mit kleinen Treppen (3Stufen oder so) anfangen und dann steigern.


----------



## LB-Biker (9. August 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> treppen shredden ist doch einfach nur geil und echt nicht schwer. Sattell runter, Gewicht etwas nach hinten, Bremsen auf und ab gehts.
> 
> Verstehe nicht wo das Problem dabei sein soll. Mit kleinen Treppen (3Stufen oder so) anfangen und dann steigern.



Ich habe eig. noch nie über Treppen runterfahren nachgedacht, kann das schon seit der Grundschule und das ist echt easy.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. August 2010)

Treppenfahren stand dann auf dem Stundenplan gleich nach dem Kunstunterricht ??


----------



## BikerRT (9. August 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Treppenfahren stand dann auf dem Stundenplan gleich nach dem Kustunterricht ??



nein,* anstantt* Kunstunterricht


----------



## Kettenglied (9. August 2010)

Ihr meint "Kussunterricht" und "Anstand", oder?


----------



## LB-Biker (9. August 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Treppenfahren stand dann auf dem Stundenplan gleich nach dem Kunstunterricht ??



Sorry, aber an den Stundenplan kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern, ich kenn ja noch nicht mal meinen Aktuellen.

Naja, dabei (anwesend) sein ist alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. August 2010)

mal ein video von recht fiesen treppen, falls hier noch einer nach videos sucht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kiu9lptrYXs"]YouTube- steps[/nomedia]

viel schneller gehts nicht! zumindest nicht mit nem hartail und bei den bedingungen.


----------



## AlexG86 (25. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mal ein video von recht fiesen treppen, falls hier noch einer nach videos sucht:
> 
> YouTube- steps
> 
> viel schneller gehts nicht! zumindest nicht mit nem hartail und bei den bedingungen.



Auch wenn ich das angeben hier nicht mag,
aber ich wette das geht wesentlich schneller bei den Bedingung auch mitm Hardtail.


----------



## snoopz (25. August 2010)

Und vor allem ohne so viel Gemüsekontakt


----------



## Doc_Rock (25. August 2010)

Würd ich aber auch sagen, Sattel runter, mindestens Knieschoner tragen und dann mal schön die Bremsen n bischen auf machen. Du wirst dich wundern wieviel da noch geht, auch mit nem Hardtail.


----------



## pass (25. August 2010)

und am besten nen Fullface helm tragen  rede aus erfahrung


----------



## Doc_Rock (25. August 2010)

Naja, bei dem Bike und dem Fahrstil wäre n Fullface mehr Folter als sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pass (25. August 2010)

ich meinte wenn man mehr speed drauf hat ...


----------



## Doc_Rock (25. August 2010)

Er sieht mir aber schon danach aus als ob er durchaus mal bergauf fährt ... und da wird n Fullface schnell zur Qual.


----------



## pass (25. August 2010)

mhh wieso?!


----------



## Doc_Rock (25. August 2010)

Weil so ne halbschale mal gemütliche 50% kühler ist wie n FF, und wenn du RICHTIG bergauf fährst, nich die paar Meter dies hier im Pott so gibt, dann merkst du den unterschied. Allein schon wegen des Gewichtes.


----------



## pass (25. August 2010)

naja gut da hast du schon recht aber ich würde immer einen dabei haben (wie gesagt selber erfahrun )


----------



## Eisbein (25. August 2010)

AlexG86 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das angeben hier nicht mag,
> aber ich wette das geht wesentlich schneller bei den Bedingung auch mitm Hardtail.



mag gehen. aber dann knüppelt ein das ordentlich durch.

achja die stufen sind am ende immer deutlich erhöht, von daher passierts recht leicht, das man sich dran aufhängt. Wobei das absteigen über den lenker dann ziemlich entspannt ist...

Fullface? wozu?

zum gemüse kontakt, ich wollte ausschlieslich und vorallem grade die treppen runterfahren, also ab und an mal ein ausweicher in eine rinne na links und rechts. Leider sieht man nicht das in den begrünten seitensteifen viele querrinnen sind und es damit anspruchsvoller ist als nur langweilig die treppe runterzubügeln...

Mitm 200 mm fully fährt man warscheinlich total entspannt runter aber darum gings mir garnicht. war mehr oder weniger fahrtechnik training...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. August 2010)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Weil so ne halbschale mal gemütliche 50% kühler ist wie n FF, und wenn du RICHTIG bergauf fährst, nich die paar Meter dies hier im Pott so gibt, dann merkst du den unterschied. Allein schon wegen des Gewichtes.



Bergauf haben gefühlte 50% der Fahrer selbst ihre Halbschalen am Lenker. Ich hab den Helm zwar immer auf, der Schweiß läuft so oder so in die Augen


----------



## CrossX (25. August 2010)

Ich hab mir mit meiner Freundin ne schicke Treppe mit 5 Stufen gesucht und bin zu Demonstrationszwecken zweimal runtergefahren. 
Dann noch einmal mit ihrem Bike zum zeigen, damit sie sieht das es auch ohne 150mm am Hinterbau funktioniert und danach ist sie ohne Bedenken da runter. 
Immer schön langsam und den Finger an der Hinterradbremse. Aber das war wohl mehr ein psychologischer Effekt. 

Man sollte den Leuten auch sagen das nix kaputt geht wenns anfängt derbe zu klappern. Das erschreckt Anfänger nämlich am meisten.


----------



## Eckbert (2. September 2010)

Ich könnte evtl. meinen Sohn als Fahrtechnik-Trainer anbieten.
Der ist 5 Jahre alt, somit ist es noch nicht so lang her, dass er´s gelernt hat,
so dass er bestimmt noch ganz gut die Befindlichkeiten der Anfängerphase nachvollziehen kann...







P.S.: Das mit dem Stinkefinger am Bremshebel hat er sich selbst ausgedacht.


----------



## J.O (3. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (3. September 2010)

Ja, es ist sinnvoll den Nachwuchs so früh wie möglich zu begeistern. Freut auch die Lehrer bei Radausflügen


----------



## Doc_Rock (4. September 2010)

Der kleine ROCKT!!!
Besonders der Palmer am Bremshebel, das mach ich auch manchmal, je nachdem wie das Bike eingestellt ist.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. September 2010)

germany's next DH-Worldcup top 10 fahrer


----------



## TiiM (5. September 2010)

hey leute, bin heute auch mal meine erste richtige treppe runtergefahrn..(ziemlich ausgewaschene betonstufen und bei der zweiten treppe sogar in ner kurve)..das hat echt spaßgemacht .und besonders schwer wars auch nicht..einfach rollen lassen.


----------



## 3xA (5. September 2010)

Wenn ich viele Treppen/Stufen fahre verliere ich den Kontakt zu den Pedalen wie kann ich das verhindern bzw. was muss ich anders machen?


----------



## Jetpilot (5. September 2010)

pedale etwas gegen die fahrtrichtung stellen und knie etwas beugen


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2010)

Kann eventl. auch an falschen/abgenutzten Pedalen in Kombination mit unvorteilhaften Sohlen sein.


----------



## Snap4x (5. September 2010)

Ja... Laufschuhe sind nicht geeignet sowie geschlossene Sohlen.
Ich selber habe gute Erfahrungen mit Skaterschuhe gemacht. Die haben eine weiche Sohle mit Rillen drunter, aus weichen Gummi die sich verankern können. 
Hab selber Airwalk's. Gut und günstig.


----------



## bjoern.badst (6. September 2010)

Klicks fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xA (6. September 2010)

An den Schuhen liegt es nicht.....
..hab genug haftung, nur dass das Fahrrad "rumspringt" und dann den Kontakt verliere, aber ich werds mal damit versuchen was Jetpilot gesagt hat. 

@Cr3ckb0t: Ich hab Nike Air Schuhe du haben so eine zickzack Sohle die sich auch gut verkanten kann mit den Pedalen. 

@bjoern: Ich hab was generell gegen Klickies beim Moutanbiken...

PS: Ich hab die Pedalen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.google.ch/imgres?imgurl=...IjSBA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Gruss


----------



## Mitglied (6. September 2010)

Du mußt schneller fahren, dann wird's ruhiger.


----------



## nadgrajin (6. September 2010)

3xA schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab die Pedalen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die Pedale in der Nummer teuerer, nämlich die Holzfeller, bei den Husselfelt sind die Pins etwas größer, was bei geriffelten Schuhen bei mir mehr rutschen verursacht hat. Da ist ein etwas gröberes Profil meiner Meinung nach eher angebracht.

Und wie mein Vorgänger sagte, nicht zu langsam dann kommt automatisch Stabilität, sofern deine Federung wenn Du ein gefedertes Bike hast richtig eingestellt ist. Wenn nicht kann es anfangen sich Aufschaukeln und versuchen Dich abzuwerfen. Zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Oh man, gibt es jetzt wirklich die guten Airwalks aus meiner jugend Skater Zeit bei Deichmann....


----------



## towatai (11. September 2010)

hab mir nach jahren des rennrad fahrens auch endlich mal wieder n MTB zugelegt und stand die ganzen letzten wochen immer vor der eingangstreppe der hochschule an der ich arbeite. muss dazu sagen, dass ich IMMER mit klicks fahre. hab mich BIS heute nicht wirklich getraut und bin dann auf den thread gestoßen.
DANKE MÄNNERS, nach dem ganzen lesen hier hab ich mich aufs bike geschwungen, sattel versenkt und ohne nachzudenken runter da, was ich dann auch gleich bestimmt 20x wiederholt habe! handelt sich zwar noch um n kleines treppchen aber das eis ist gebrochen und nu kanns nach und nach größer werden! handelt sich übrigens um diese süßen


----------



## 3xA (11. September 2010)

Hochschule für (Bike)Künste. 

Eben man muss sich halt langsam antasten, so hats auch bei mir klick gemacht...


Gruss


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. September 2010)

towatai schrieb:


> hab mir nach jahren des rennrad fahrens auch endlich mal wieder n MTB zugelegt und stand die ganzen letzten wochen immer vor der eingangstreppe der hochschule an der ich arbeite. muss dazu sagen, dass ich IMMER mit klicks fahre. hab mich BIS heute nicht wirklich getraut und bin dann auf den thread gestoßen.
> DANKE MÄNNERS, nach dem ganzen lesen hier hab ich mich aufs bike geschwungen, sattel versenkt und ohne nachzudenken runter da, was ich dann auch gleich bestimmt 20x wiederholt habe! handelt sich zwar noch um n kleines treppchen aber das eis ist gebrochen und nu kanns nach und nach größer werden! handelt sich übrigens um diese süßen



Die Treppe schaut gut für den Anfang aus, bei sowas hab ich mich auch das erste Mal getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haibike15 (20. September 2010)

Hi, 
kenne mich nicht besonders aus (1 Monat MTB Erfahrung ), aber ist Treppen runterfahren nicht schlecht für die Felgen? Ich selbst habe:

Rigida X-Star 19, Alu-Hohlkammerfelgen geöst.

Danke!


----------



## snoopz (20. September 2010)

Das kommt drauf an, welche Reifen und welchen Druck Du drauf hast. Solange Du keine Durchschläge hast, ist es der Felge egal.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. September 2010)

zumindest nicht schlechter als wurzelfelder


----------



## caoz (20. September 2010)

Sagt mal, warum macht ihr das? Habt ihr keine wälder in der nähe?
Wenn ihr unbedingt Eure Steuerlager einschiessen wollt, macht gerne damit weiter.
Bei solchen Aktionen (geradlinige fahrten auf einer Treppe) macht man die Steuerlager hinüber; das äussert sich dann somit das man nach einiger Zeit einen "anschlag" auf geradeaus hat.
Auch andere Lager, die bei der aktion nicht permanent drehen, kann's viel viel schneller zerdeppern.
Hab das auch schon mal mit einem Chris King selbst erlebt.


----------



## player599 (20. September 2010)

schonmal flatdrops angeschaut, oder normale sprünge??? oder biste ein CC schwuchtel der nur waldautobahn fährt?!

Edit:
wir machen das entweder weil wir krank sind, oder verrückt, oder einfach nur spaß dran haben... oder achtest du auch darauf dass deine reifen nicht so schnell verschleißen? steuersatz ist eh ein verbrauchsmaterial, welches man hin und wieder wechseln sollte...


----------



## Salamander301 (20. September 2010)

popcorn


ich denke da passt der beitrag von jetpilot auch gut:


Jetpilot schrieb:


> zumindest nicht schlechter als wurzelfelder


----------



## Salamander301 (20. September 2010)

.


----------



## heifisch (20. September 2010)

Der Beitrag passt vom Gedankengang auch ganz gut. 


ibislover schrieb:


> kanns sein dass du einmal zu oft vorn türrahmen gelaufen bist!?


----------



## Targut (20. September 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> schonmal flatdrops angeschaut, oder normale sprünge??? oder biste ein CC schwuchtel der nur waldautobahn fährt?!
> 
> Edit:
> wir machen das entweder weil wir krank sind, oder verrückt, oder einfach nur spaß dran haben... oder achtest du auch darauf dass deine reifen nicht so schnell verschleißen? steuersatz ist eh ein verbrauchsmaterial, welches man hin und wieder wechseln sollte...


 
CC-Schwuchtel VS DDD-Asi

Ich nehme Wetten an


----------



## PhatBiker (20. September 2010)

ich hol Popkorn . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (21. September 2010)

caoz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, warum macht ihr das? Habt ihr keine wälder in der nähe?
> Wenn ihr unbedingt Eure Steuerlager einschiessen wollt, macht gerne damit weiter.
> Bei solchen Aktionen (geradlinige fahrten auf einer Treppe) macht man die Steuerlager hinüber; das äussert sich dann somit das man nach einiger Zeit einen "anschlag" auf geradeaus hat.
> Auch andere Lager, die bei der aktion nicht permanent drehen, kann's viel viel schneller zerdeppern.
> Hab das auch schon mal mit einem Chris King selbst erlebt.



Heul doch!


----------



## CrossX (21. September 2010)

caoz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, warum macht ihr das? Habt ihr keine wälder in der nähe?
> Wenn ihr unbedingt Eure Steuerlager einschiessen wollt, macht gerne damit weiter.
> Bei solchen Aktionen (geradlinige fahrten auf einer Treppe) macht man die Steuerlager hinüber; das äussert sich dann somit das man nach einiger Zeit einen "anschlag" auf geradeaus hat.
> Auch andere Lager, die bei der aktion nicht permanent drehen, kann's viel viel schneller zerdeppern.
> Hab das auch schon mal mit einem Chris King selbst erlebt.



Danke für den Hinweiß. Ich werde ab sofort bei jedem Wurzelfeld und bei jedem Absatz den ich springe wie wild den Lenker drehen damit der Steuersatz nicht überbelastet wird. 

Ach ja. Und natürlich werd ich nie wieder aufhören zu trampeln. Am besten wohl auch in der Luft, damit mein Tretlager bloß nix abbekommt wenn es still steht.


----------



## Der Toni (21. September 2010)

caoz schrieb:


> ...Hab das auch schon mal mit einem Chris King selbst erlebt.



Hmm, mein Chris King hat jetzt schon 2 Enduros überlebt, trotz Treppenbenutzung (auch in Wäldern).
Hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## CrossX (21. September 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Chris King hat jetzt schon 2 Enduros überlebt, trotz Treppenbenutzung (auch in Wäldern).
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht?



Da hast du wohl nochmal Glück gehabt. 
Im Manual von Chris King steht auch glaub ich, dass die Lager sofort explodieren wenn sie über ne Treppenstufe fahren


----------



## Jetpilot (21. September 2010)

caoz schrieb:


> Bei solchen Aktionen (geradlinige fahrten auf einer Treppe) macht man die Steuerlager hinüber; das äussert sich dann somit das man nach einiger Zeit einen "anschlag" auf geradeaus hat.


das erinnert mich an solche omas, die ihren Enkeln sagen, wenn sie komische Grimassen schneiden: "Kind, lass das! Nachher bleibts noch so"



			
				CrossX schrieb:
			
		

> bei jedem Absatz den ich springe wie wild den Lenker drehen damit der Steuersatz nicht überbelastet wird.


so jetzt weißt du, warum diese Komischen DDDler bei sprüngen manchmal tailwhips machen.


----------



## goopher (21. September 2010)

@player

du hast bergessen das wir nur bei guten Wetter fahren da sonst unserer Reifen schmutzig werden koennten ....


----------



## J.O (21. September 2010)

Und immer mit Lockout damit sich die Beschichtung der Standrohre nicht verbraucht aber das ist wieder schlecht für die Lager, also ich trage mein Bike nur noch.


----------



## goopher (21. September 2010)

hmm und was machst du bei den Stößen immer wenn du einen Fuß aufsetzt ? 

ich glaube ich monteite mein Biek auf eine Rolle wo ein Roboter immer tritt und den Lenker wild hin und her beweget....

ich gehe statt biken dann Nordic walken :-D


----------



## Jetpilot (21. September 2010)

NEIN, da verschleißen deine eigenen gelenke! Ach richtig, um die geht es ja gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (21. September 2010)

Ähh, was war noch mal das Thema?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. September 2010)

hatte was mit treppen und explodierenden steuersätzen, die dadurch "einen anschlag auf geradeaus" bekommen oder sowas zu tun


----------



## Kettenglied (22. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an solche omas, die ihren Enkeln sagen, wenn sie komische Grimassen schneiden: "Kind, vom Onanieren wird man blind!"



.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. September 2010)

schäm dich, hier sind auch dörter unterwegs


----------



## Doc_Rock (29. September 2010)

@ caoz, auf einer meiner Lieblingpisten, im Wald wohlgemerkt, hats ne Treppe, was sachste jetze?
Und hasste das Chris King Lager vieleicht in Istanbul aufm Bazar gekauft? Das würd erklären warum du das Ding kaputt bekommen hast.

Und Kettenglied, du hast damals bei deiner Oma nich aufgepasst, denn: Vom onanieren bekommt man krumme Finger!" Und da wir eh immer ne Stange inne Hand haben beim Biken ist das nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Kettenglied (1. Oktober 2010)

Nene, der Spruch geht anders. Außerdem würde ich bei meinem Monsterdurchmesser niemals krumme Finger bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (1. Oktober 2010)

normaler Durchmesser und zu kurze Finger meinst du wohl . . .


----------



## Snap4x (1. Oktober 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> normaler Durchmesser und zu kurze Finger meinst du wohl . . .





> der durchschnittliche deutsche Penis ist 14,48 cm lang und 3,95 cm breit


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

Na Kinder? Schwanzvergleich entdeckt?


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Oktober 2010)

Eigendlich bin schon lange darüber hinaus.


----------



## Doc_Rock (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei ECHTEN Männer dreht sich alles um den Schwanzvergleich, so oder so.
Aber ich würde eh gewinnen.


----------



## Salamander301 (2. Oktober 2010)

treppen runterfahren ist was für pussies 
 (rider istn kumpel)


----------



## creative-mind (2. Oktober 2010)

Guter Sprung aber ganz so gut ist er nicht gelandet ^^


----------



## Salamander301 (2. Oktober 2010)

ich gebs weiter 
der macht normal nicht so fette drops, war n leihbike.


----------



## creative-mind (2. Oktober 2010)

Trotzdem respekt für den Mut


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Oktober 2010)

warum macht man sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (2. Oktober 2010)

Weil manns kann. 
Und bei dem Gewicht des Fahrers schien der Sprung ins flat auch kein Problem zu sein.


----------



## Salamander301 (2. Oktober 2010)

weils spaß macht


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Oktober 2010)

na wenn ihr meint, also ich ins flat springen trau ich mich zumindest nich


----------



## J.O (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es nicht mein Bike ist


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Oktober 2010)

ja, DANN is ja egal, nö? Oh mann...


----------



## xxCrazybone (3. Oktober 2010)

naja ich würde da auch mit nem hardtail runterjumpen also sry... bischen beinarbeit gehört dazu


----------



## creative-mind (3. Oktober 2010)

Also die würd ich auch noch mitm HT nehmen. Aber auch nur wenn ich Ersatzteile auf Lager hätte ^^.


----------



## xxCrazybone (3. Oktober 2010)

naja das brauchst auf dauer so oder so^^


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Oktober 2010)

ihr habt doch alle keine ahnung, davon bekommt dann das tretlager einen Anschlag auf mittelstellung, esseidenn ihr kurbelt bei der landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (3. Oktober 2010)

Achso aus 5 Posts kannst du die Ahnung einer Person abschetzen.
Melde dich doch mal bei The next uri Geller an.
Es gibt auch Leute die mal ein Paar kaputte Teile in kauf nehmen wenn es Spaß macht.
Wer in diesem Sport ständig Angst hat das etwas kaputt geht der ist hier falsch meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Salamander301 (3. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot hat den  vergessen, glaub ich (da war 2 steien vorher ne lustige diskussion...).


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2010)

@creative mind: Hast du nicht eine seite vorher von dem gelesen, der geschrieben hat, durchs treppenfahren würde der steuersatz "einen Anschlag" bekommen?

Außerdem schreibe ich aus Prinzip ohne Smileys.


----------



## creative-mind (4. Oktober 2010)

Sorry war dann wohl etwas ausm zusammenhang gerissen.
Dann sollte der Text halt dem Typen gelten den du meinst


----------



## Doc_Rock (4. Oktober 2010)

Also so n paar Treppenstufen ins Flat springen ist kein Problem.
Mach ich mit meinem Hardtail auch dauernd, ist ne Technik frage. Der Trick bei höheren Treppen ist wie im Trial das Hinterrad hängen zu lassen. Im Gelände pfui, auf festen Boden ists kontrollierbar und teilt den Aufprall auf.
Aber richtig gesprungen is der Typ im Video ja auch icht, der rollt ja mitm Hinterrad die halbe Treppe runter. Is aber n guter Anfang.

Bei mir isses n bischen lustig, ich spring Sachen auf Asphalt und ins Flat die ich mir im Gelände bei ner vernünftigen Landung nie im Leben trauen würde.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2010)

bei mir is irgentwie andersrum, ich mach kaum mehr als drei treppenstufen ins flat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (5. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja bei mir auch total idiotisch!


----------



## Snap4x (26. März 2011)

Aufstehen!!!
Gibt's was neues bei euch?


----------



## J.O (26. März 2011)

Bin jetzt schon fast jede Treppe bei mir runter gefahren  und noch nicht runter gefallen.


----------



## RetroRider (27. März 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> @creative mind: Hast du nicht eine seite vorher von dem gelesen, der geschrieben hat, durchs treppenfahren würde der steuersatz "einen Anschlag" bekommen?
> [...]



Ich hab tatsächlich mal einem Steuersatz "Einrastpunkte" verpasst - durch eine Landung im Flachen. War aber nur Erstausstattungs-Billigramsch. Ein gefälschter Chris King ist wahrscheinlich sogar noch schlechter.


----------



## Snap4x (27. März 2011)

Ich kann nun Treppen flüssig fahren und auch bewusst schnell fahren und sie auch springen


----------



## RolandMC (9. August 2011)

Mal langsames Treppen fahren. hab die neue Feder meiner Gabel getestet.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/27405746"]Treppentrail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal langsames Treppen fahren. hab die neue Feder meiner Gabel getestet.
> Treppentrail on Vimeo



Warum ist 'n da keine Musik im Wald? Einer vergessen das Radio anzumachen?


----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Warum ist 'n da keine Musik im Wald? Einer vergessen das Radio anzumachen?



Batterien waren schon zu schwach, da hört man die Mukke nicht mehr.


----------



## floatwork (10. August 2011)

ich hab komischerweise probleme wenns bergab bei den treppen ne 90° kurve gibt. mich lässts da jedes mal auf die schnauze und ich weiß nicht warum.

gibts da irgendwelche tricks?


----------



## alet08 (10. August 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal langsames Treppen fahren. hab die neue Feder meiner Gabel getestet.
> Treppentrail on Vimeo




FAKE!
So lange Treppen gibt´s in der Fränkischen gar net   

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (10. August 2011)

Erwischt sind drei Trails


----------



## ventizm (26. August 2011)

ich versteh gar nicht warum manche leute so große problem mit treppen haben. ich selbst beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit der bikerei... aber treppen sind wir schon als kinder auf baumarkträder ohne feder, dafür mit ständer usw. runter geheizt. ich bin der meinung das treppen völlig überbewertet werden. bestes beispiel is ein kumpel von mir... der macht relativ hohe und weite sprünge, hatte aber immer angst vorm treppenfahren. bis er´s dann mal gemacht hat und sich dann gewundert hat, das es so einfach ist. mittlerweile fährt er treppen so gar mit ´ner bäckertüte in der hand.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. August 2011)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich versteh gar nicht warum manche leute so große problem mit treppen haben. ich selbst beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit der bikerei... aber treppen sind wir schon als kinder auf baumarkträder ohne feder, dafür mit ständer usw. runter geheizt. ich bin der meinung das treppen völlig überbewertet werden. bestes beispiel is ein kumpel von mir... der macht relativ hohe und weite sprünge, hatte aber immer angst vorm treppenfahren. bis er´s dann mal gemacht hat und sich dann gewundert hat, das es so einfach ist. mittlerweile fährt er treppen so gar mit ´ner bäckertüte in der hand.



Hallo Ventizm,

Dein Ansatz mag stimmen, aber es gibt genug Biker die damit große Angst und Probleme haben. Ich bin in meiner Kindheit beim Ski-, bzw beim Radfahren auch über Stock und Stein gefahren, ohne über das Verletzungsrisiko nachzudenken, das mit dem Alter auch im Hinterkopf dich zum bremsen einlenkt. Daher denke ich, das für diese Zielgruppe auch ein großer Handlungsbedarf gegeben ist, die damit ihre Angst haben. Weiters  hilft auch viel, viel Üben und ein Fahrtechniktraining sehr, um diese Angst zu minimieren bzw. zu lösen.


----------



## ventizm (26. August 2011)

ist natürlich richtig was du schreibst. ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das es mich wundert das sich viele leute damit schwer tun, aber bei anderen sachen wie sprünge oder ähnliches "völlig" angstfrei sind. ich denke mal das hat wohl eine psychologische ursache... die aber wie gesagt für mich persönlich nicht nachvollziehbar ist. aber wie du sagst. üben, üben, üben.


----------



## Flanger (26. August 2011)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich versteh gar nicht warum manche leute so große problem mit treppen haben. ich selbst beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit der bikerei... aber treppen sind wir schon als kinder auf baumarkträder ohne feder, dafür mit ständer usw. runter geheizt. ich bin der meinung das treppen völlig überbewertet werden. bestes beispiel is ein kumpel von mir... der macht relativ hohe und weite sprünge, hatte aber immer angst vorm treppenfahren. bis er´s dann mal gemacht hat und sich dann gewundert hat, das es so einfach ist. mittlerweile fährt er treppen so gar mit ´ner bäckertüte in der hand.


 

Ich bin der meinung dass leute angst vor treppen haben weil jeder schonmal bekanntschaft mit einer gemacht hat!! es gibt fast keinen der nicht schonmal auf einer mehr oder wehniger gestürzt ist, ob nun mit rad oder ohne! Daher wissen alle wie schmerzhaft ein sturz ist!


----------



## Snap4x (26. August 2011)

Es kommt immer auch auf die Treppe an.
Ich selber mag keine Treppen wo ich keinen Anlauf habe, sonst kommt sowas dabei raus (siehe Foto und Arm angebrochen = 2 Monate ruhe).
Außerdem ist es bei zu engen Treppen genau das gleiche (1 Meter breite von Geländer zu Geländer).
Weil wenn dann noch beides gleichzeitig zu trifft, man es trotzdem beweisen will, kommt sowas bei raus:






Leider nur der Moment wo es failt^^


----------



## nadgrajin (26. August 2011)

@Cr3ckb0t

Ja bei solchen hab ich auch Probleme, sobald die nur 1m Breit sind blockiert mein Hirn. Genauso wenn ich keine Möglichkeit hab vorher leicht anzufahren.


----------



## Bikerider03 (30. August 2011)

Das ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## StgtDowner (31. August 2011)

Servus, 

Also ich hatte noch nie probleme bei Treppen, seid paar Wochen, fahr ich die Treppenstufen auch nur noch mit einem Rad runter  Hab mir es auch angelernt, mitten auf der Treppe zuhalten, balancieren und weiter zufahren.. Ist aufjedenfall wichtig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (31. August 2011)

StgtDowner schrieb:


> .. Ist aufjedenfall wichtig..



wofür?


----------



## StgtDowner (31. August 2011)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> wofür?


Ich komme aus einer Großstadt, und dort ist es nicht immer möglich, die Treppen komplett runter zushreddern... Vorallem nicht am Hauptbahnhof oder bei bestimmten Unterführungen, und deswegen mein Bike zuschieben oder zutragen, hab ich garkeine Lust. Da ich nicht nur FR, CC, DH sondern auch mal bisl Street fahre, ist es für mich eben wichtig. Dadurch hab ich mehr Kontrolle über mein Bike egal ob an der Ampel, mitten auf der Treppe oder ob ich mich fürn Drop vorbereite, ich kann mein Bike wunderbar ausbalancieren.


----------



## leongaultier (19. August 2013)

Hey,

sorry dafür, dass ich nen relativ alten thread auskrame, aber aktuell ist dieses Thema ja irgendwie immer und für mich gerade sehr aktuell.  Und bevor ich nen neuen thread eröffne, in dem ich dann hierhin verwiesen werde ...

Zugegeben, ich habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber worauf es ankommt:

- Hinterteil hinter den Sattel, den man möglichst tief gemacht hat und
- möglicht nicht die Vorderradbremse ziehen

Das ist doch schon alles, oder?! Oder habe ich was (Wichtiges) vergessen?

Ist was besonderes zu beachten, wenn man ein bike ohne jegliche Federung hat? Evtl. den Luftdruck verringern?

Danke + Gruß


----------



## J.O (19. August 2013)

Das mit der Vorderradbremse würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Gerade bei längeren und oder steilen treppen wirst du mit dem Hinterrad nie genug Bremskraft übertragen können.

Also ruhig vorne bremsen aber alles mit Gefühl. 

Was den Luftdruck angeht, vielleicht sogar vorne etwas mehr druck als normal, kommt drauf an wie man sonst unterwegs ist. 
Ansonsten klein anfangen, wenn man erstmal ein paar Treppen runter is läuft das schon.


----------



## J.O (19. August 2013)

und auch nicht zu weit nach hinten, es muss noch genug Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad sein um lenken und bremsen zu können, aber da bekommt man schnell ein gefühl für.


----------



## 3xA (19. August 2013)

Kann mich nur an J.O anschliessen, kannst noch versuchen dich zwischen den Pedalen einzuklemmen mit den Füssen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
Und auch SEHR wichtig ist die Grundhaltung beizubehalten (Ellenbogen raus, Knie und Ellenbogen angewinkelt), denn wenn die gestreckt sind hast du weniger Balance und kannst dich von deinen Gelenken verabschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. August 2013)

leongaultier schrieb:


> - Hinterteil hinter den Sattel...
> - möglicht nicht die Vorderradbremse ziehen
> 
> ... Oder habe ich was (Wichtiges) vergessen?



wenn du deinen Post ironisch meinst, dann nur zu 

Ansonsten könntest du dir überlegen, obige Aussagen ins Gegenteil zu verkehren. Dann wird's auch näherungsweise richtig


----------



## Snap4x (19. August 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## thory (20. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du dir überlegen, obige Aussagen ins Gegenteil zu verkehren. Dann wird's auch näherungsweise richtig





ich frage mich auch, wo immer dieser "Arsch hinter sattel" und "bloß keine VR Bremse" Dogmatik herkommt.  Ohne Gewicht auf dem VR wirst Du das Rad nicht steuern und nicht bremsen können und wie oben schon steht: die HR Bremse alleine hält das Rad nicht im steilen Gelände.

Hier sind ein paar Lago - Impressionen zu Stufen und Treppen.


----------



## --- (20. August 2013)

.


----------



## --- (20. August 2013)

leongaultier schrieb:


> Ist was besonderes zu beachten, wenn man ein bike ohne jegliche Federung hat? Evtl. den Luftdruck verringern?



Ja, Luftdruck verringern ist gut wenn er zu hoch ist. Aber der Luftdruck sollte so gewählt werden das er für alles passt und nicht nur zum Treppenfahren.

Auch beim Treppenfahren sollte man die VR-Bremse verwenden. Natürlich nicht schlagartig blockieren oder so. Die HR-Bremse bzw. das HR stößt gripptechnisch bei so Sachen wie Treppen schnell an seine Grenzen. Wenn du mal eine richtig steile Treppe fahren solltest dann wird dir die HR-Bremse alleine nicht mehr reichen.

Arsch hinter den Sattel muß auch nicht sein. Die Chance das du über den Lenker gehst ist beim Treppenfahren eher gering. Aber das kommt natürlich auch auf die Treppe an. Bei gleichmäßigen Betonstufen muß man sich diesbezüglich eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.

Viel wichtiger ist z.b. auf die Kurbelstellung zu achten. Wer schonmal einen Kontakt mit einem Pedal zur Treppenstufe hatte der weiß was ich meine. 
Auch sollte man darauf achten das es einem nicht die Füße von den Pedalen rüttelt.



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei



Die Treppen auf den Fotos sind aber ganz schön flach. Bringts das noch? Und dann auch noch mit DH-Bike.


----------



## R.C. (20. August 2013)

leongaultier schrieb:


> Ist was besonderes zu beachten, wenn man ein bike ohne jegliche Federung hat?



Schneller fahren, je schneller du faehrst, desto weniger wirst du durchgeschuettelt und desto 'ebener' fuehlt sich die Stiege an.


----------



## ventizm (20. August 2013)

richtig


----------



## DerUnbeugsame (24. August 2013)

Achja ... wenn ich zurück denke ... an meine Kindheit und Jugendzeit. Wie oft bin ich Treppen mit meinem damaligen "MTB" mit Starrgabel runtergeheizt.

Heute hab ich vor Treppen mit mehr als fünf Stufen Schiss. In mir kommt dann die ... Angst vorm Kippen, vor dem Kopfübersalto, einfach hoch. Ähnlich ists bei den Rampen für Rollstuhlfahrer, die an manchen Treppen installiert sind. Wenn ich die hochfahren möchte, schaffe ich drei m und dann steige ich ab, weil ich einfach irgendwie Angst habe, nach hinten wegzukippen. Dabei fahre ich im Bergland Steigungen von z. B. 20 % und ich kippe ja auch nicht nach hinten. Mir wills einfach nicht gelingen, wobei ich ja nur den Körper nach vorne lehnen müsste!?

PS: Fahre noch immer mit Starrgabel.


----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Schneller fahren, je schneller du faehrst, desto weniger wirst du durchgeschuettelt und desto 'ebener' fuehlt sich die Stiege an.





ventizm schrieb:


> richtig



sicher?

ich behaupte: falsch!

bei dieser situation dürftest du mit diesem ansatz die quittung bekommen 



 


treppen sind hart, häufig eng, nicht "typisches" mountainbikegelände. das verwirrt und irritiert viele.

ich empfehle, nicht mit einer treppe zu beginnen, sondern mit einer stufe. irgendwo hier hat das schon einmal meine ich jemand geschrieben. bei der treppe haben wir diverse wechsel unserer position, diese muss ich einzeln zerlegen und mir so bewusst machen.

1. aktion: einfahren in die treppe (= übergang vom flachen in eine rampe)
2. aktion: in der treppe
3. aktion: ausfahren aus der treppe (= übergang von einer rampe in's flache)

wenn das training sofort mit der treppe beginnt, wird man meist überfordert, da die übergänge in die jeweilige situation noch nicht in der nötigen schnelligkeit geschult sind bzw. abgerufen werden können. folglich fährt man in die treppe ein und in dieser körperposition auch durch und raus. ein anpassen erfolgt nicht und spätestens am treppenende, dem übergang ins flache/aufs podest wird man in einer ungünstigen position auf dem rad meistern müssen.

also jede aktion für sich schulen. dabei auf die zentrale körperposition achten und diese herausarbeiten.

wenn die einzelnen positionen klar sind, die stufe angehen. ein randstein ist da schon mal gut geeignet. hier werden die positionen aktion 1 und aktion 3 erarbeitet, geschult, verinnerlicht.

dann erst die drei aktionen auf flachen und breiten treppen die wenig stufenhöhe aufweisen, zusammenfügen, schulen, verinnerlichen, stabilisieren, automatisieren...


----------



## R.C. (25. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> sicher?
> 
> ich behaupte: falsch!
> 
> bei dieser situation dürftest du mit diesem ansatz die quittung bekommen



 Ist' nicht wahr! 
Genauso bei der Stiege (Mariatrost hinunter):





Die sind ja auch so relevant fuer jemanden, der danach fragt, wie man eine Stiege faehrt.

Ueblicherweise fahren es die Leute (nicht Kinder, sondern Erwachsene) zu langsam, weil sie Angst haben, werden dann stark durchgeschuettelt, bremsen deswegen noch staerker und stuerzen.  
Stiegen fahren ist eine reine Kopfsache, meistens zumindest, die beim Schlossberg runter ist z.B. keine solche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2013)

danke für die beeindruckenden bilder!

dein satz bleibt, na ja, sagen wir "missverständlich"... 

du hast wohl recht, dass viele zu langsam sind, daraus jedoch ein "je... desto..." abzuleiten, mag eine typische schlussfolgerung sein.
wenn du deine aussage mit "angepasster" oder "situativer" ergänzt, würde sie weitgehend passen. dazu dann noch die einzelnen aktionen getrennt trainieren und du würdest helfen können.

so wird eine pauschale behauptung daraus, die der unbedarfte leser 1:1 übernimmt, da ja von einem "kenner / könner" geschrieben und er wird immer scheitern...


----------



## R.C. (25. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> du hast wohl recht, dass viele zu langsam sind, daraus jedoch ein "je... desto..." abzuleiten, mag eine typische schlussfolgerung sein.
> wenn du deine aussage mit "angepasster" oder "situativer" ergänzt, würde sie weitgehend passen.



Die Aussage ist absolut richtig, je schneller man faehrt, desto einfacher ist eine Stiege zu fahren. Dass man wegen anderen Umstaende (Mauer am Ende der Stiege, 'Flachstuecke' die einen 'abheben' lassen, ...) langsamer fahren muss, ist eine andere Sache 
Ernsthaft: dass 'schnell fahren' immer 'so schnell wie es kontrolliert noch moeglich ist fahren' heisst, setze ich einfach mal voraus. 
Jemand, der das nicht von selbst weiss, muss es halt mal lernen (das meine ich auch ernst).



dertutnix schrieb:


> dazu dann noch die einzelnen aktionen getrennt trainieren und du würdest helfen können.



Ich wuesste nicht, was es getrennt zu ueben gaebe. Wer einen Hang hinunterfahren kann, kann auch eine Stiege hinunterfahren.
Wichtig - und das ausschliesslich fuer den Kopf! - ist es aber, die Laenge der Stiege zu steigern, dafuer kann man durchaus bei einer einzigen Stufe anfangen, wenn man will. Was aber sowieso selbstverstaendlich ist und wohl jeder von selbst macht, allein, weil man sich laengere oder steilere Stiegen sowieso nicht zutraut.

Das wurde aber alles schon laengst vorne erwaehnt, gefehlt hat nur noch die hoehere Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: dass 'schnell fahren' immer 'so schnell wie es kontrolliert noch moeglich ist fahren' heisst, setze ich einfach mal voraus.


Naja, wenn man dann früh genug merkt, wann es zu schnell ist...



> Jemand, der das nicht von selbst weiss, muss es halt mal lernen (das meine ich auch ernst).


Natürlich. Nur mit den Erfahrungswerten auf verschiedenen Treppen, weiß man, was man noch kontrollieren kann. Deswegen ist das langsame Rantasten (ungleich langsames Fahren) so wichtig.
In meiner Erfahrung ist die Länge der geraden Treppe das Trainingskriterium. Die kurze Treppe ist vorbei, bevor auch unkontrolliertes Fahren gefährlich wird. Aber man registriert den Kontrollverlust. Und dann ist zunächst das Fahren verschiedener Treppentypen wichtig (Stufenlänge, -Höhe, Steilheit, Stein, Holz, mit Absatz, mit Kurve, ...), bevor man unbedingt ganz lange Treppen fahren will. Und danach kam für mich das kontrollierte langsamer werden auf der Treppe. Das ist meine Erfahrung.

Wenn der Fehler in einer langen Treppe erfolgt, kann Panik auftreten. Und dann kann man sich eine schöne Blockade einhandeln.


----------



## R.C. (25. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man dann früh genug merkt, wann es zu schnell ist...



Man sollte sich deswegen auch Stiegen suchen, die uebersichtlich genug sind, dass nicht am Ende plotzlich irgendwelche Hindernisse aka. Fussgaenger auftauchen koennen. Also man sollte so weit sehen koennen, dass man nicht auf der Treppe stehenbleiben muss, sondern erst danach im Flachen bremsen kann. 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> In meiner Erfahrung ist die Länge der geraden Treppe das Trainingskriterium. Die kurze Treppe ist vorbei, bevor auch unkontrolliertes Fahren gefährlich wird. Aber man registriert den Kontrollverlust. Und dann ist zunächst das Fahren verschiedener Treppentypen wichtig (Stufenlänge, -Höhe, Steilheit, Stein, Holz, mit Absatz, mit Kurve, ...), bevor man unbedingt ganz lange Treppen fahren will. Und danach kam für mich das kontrollierte langsamer werden auf der Treppe. Das ist meine Erfahrung.



Wobei es vom jeweiligen Fahrer (und den verfuegbaren Stiegen) abhaengt, ob er jetzt 'danach' zuerst lieber eine lange oder z.B. steilere fahren will. Wichtig ist nur, dass man sich sicher fuehlt, die naechste Stufe  zu nehmen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur, dass man sich sicher fuehlt, die naechste Stufe  zu nehmen.


Die nächste Stufe dieser Treppe steht bei mir ganz vorn auf der Liste. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR_ZO_YXV5k"]Trail Flops - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chainzuck (25. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> sicher?
> 
> ich empfehle, nicht mit einer treppe zu beginnen, sondern mit einer stufe. irgendwo hier hat das schon einmal meine ich jemand geschrieben. bei der treppe haben wir diverse wechsel unserer position, diese muss ich einzeln zerlegen und mir so bewusst machen.
> 
> ...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrgHw0XrfUE"]Sportstudio mit GÃ¼nther Jauch - YouTube[/nomedia]

Typischer Fehler, Aktion 3 nicht funktionell verinnerlicht und automatisiert. ODER: Einfach zu viel nachgedacht beim Stufen fahren...


----------



## dertutnix (25. August 2013)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Sportstudio mit GÃ¼nther Jauch - YouTube
> 
> Typischer Fehler, Aktion 3 nicht funktionell verinnerlicht und automatisiert. ODER: Einfach zu viel nachgedacht beim Stufen fahren...



danke für den "pass"! genau das ist das problem: zu viel denken und in der folge überfordert sein...

ich bin scheinbar hier im thread überfordert und gestehe, nicht einige hundert posts gelesen zu haben, ich habe mich auf die letzten Seiten beschränkt. mea culpa.

evtl. wäre es sinnvoll, die quintessenz mal zusammenzufassen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. August 2013)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Sportstudio mit GÃ¼nther Jauch - YouTube
> 
> Typischer Fehler, Aktion 3 nicht funktionell verinnerlicht und automatisiert. ODER: Einfach zu viel nachgedacht beim Stufen fahren...


Nein, die Bodenverhältnisse waren völlig anders als vorausgesetzt. Das wäre hier vielen auch passiert, die ebenso selbstverständlich die Treppe nicht probeweise gefahren wären.


----------



## SofusCorn (25. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> evtl. wäre es sinnvoll, die quintessenz mal zusammenzufassen?



Augen zu und durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (25. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen. 

...grml grml. Hier in diesem Thread steht ziemlich viel "Mist". 

Diverse Fahrtechnischulen bieten Kurse zum Thema
- Grundposition
- Einfache/schwieigere Bewegungsabläufe
- Effektives Bremsen
- Überfahren von Hindernissen 
etc.

Bei meinen Kursen wurde immer auf die Bedürfnisse der Teilnehmer eingegangen (in diesem Fall: Treppen, Treppen, Treppen...). Ja, gute Kurse kosten einiges. Meistens sind es "nur" kleine Veränderungen in der Grundposition um weiter in der Fahrtechnikpyramide aufsteigen zu können. Hat der Fahrtechniktrainer diverse Kurse bei der Dimb erfolgreich abgeschlossen, steht einer qualitativen Unterrichtseinheit nichts im Wege.


----------



## ventizm (26. August 2013)

@dertutnix



R.C. schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: dass 'schnell fahren' immer 'so schnell wie es kontrolliert noch moeglich ist fahren' heisst, setze ich einfach mal voraus.


 das war mein gedanke, als ich das "richtig" drunter gesetzt habe. ist ja irgendwie selbstverständlich...

hab nicht bedacht, dass die aussage bei blutigen anfängern missverständlich sein könnte.


----------



## R.C. (26. August 2013)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> ...grml grml. Hier in diesem Thread steht ziemlich viel "Mist".



Schoen, dass du auch noch Werbung fuer dich und den DIMB hinzufuegst


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

@ ventzim: danke für die erklärung. 

übrigens bin ich zwischenzeitlich zu dem schluss gekommen, dass es sich einmal mehr um die jeweilige angepasste zentrale position und das gleichgewicht dreht. also eigentlich wie immer die zentralen themen, wenn es um fahrtechnik geht...

deswegen einmal mehr das zerlegen der einzelnen aktionen als vorbereitung begreifen. dies gilt für den einsteiger "treppe" genauso wie auch für den fortgeschrittenen, der probleme hat. beide sollen sich jeweils auf einen bewegungsablauf konzentrieren können. häufig ist so bei den "fortgeschrittenen" die falsche position auf der treppe zu erkennen, das problem ist oft der Übergang vom podest in die treppe, hier nimmt dieser eine falsche position ein und verharrt in dieser. ihn also auf der treppe in die richtige position zu bringen, ist anstrengend und nicht zwingend problemlösend. die ursache aber zu erkennen und dort abzustellen ermöglicht ihm, dass er in einer sicheren position in die treppe von anfang an reinkommt.

zur geschwindigkeit: eine grundgeschwindigkeit erleichtert viel, stabilisiert sie doch das system mensch/mountainbike. nahezu alles lässt sich in dieser grundgeschwindigkeit (gg) leichter bewerkstelligen. die gg ist variabel, mit der erfahrung, mit dem gerät, mit der umgebung usw. kann sich die gg verändern. langsamer oder schneller wird das gleichgewichtsgefühl (und bei hohem tempo auch noch anderes) benötigt. deswegen ist es nicht zwingend richtig, das tempo auf der treppe zu erhöhen und daraus zu schließen, das die treppe leichter befahren werden kann. dies funktioniert in meinen augen nur in den wenigsten fällen. wie so häufig wird beim training "treppe sofort mit der treppe begonnen und dort dann herumgebastelt. das mag mit glück funktionieren, einen methodischen und didaktischen aufbau kann man jedoch kaum erkennen.

daher könnte es sinnvol sein, vor der "treppe" zunächst die fähigkeiten "zentrale positionen", "bremsen/entschleunigen", "gleichgewicht" und sofern richtungsänderungen dabei sind auch "orientieren und rotieren" abzuverlangen und diese zunächst zu verbessern.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... das problem ist oft der Übergang vom podest in die treppe, ..., dass er in einer sicheren position in die treppe von anfang an reinkommt.


Das ist in der Tat der wichtigste Punkt. Ich musste lernen, das Bike über die erste Stufe zu stoßen. Dann stimmen Richtung und Anfangsgeschwindigkeit. 



> deswegen ist es nicht zwingend richtig, das tempo auf der treppe zu erhöhen und daraus zu schließen, das die treppe leichter befahren werden kann.


Es ist doch eine einfache Betrachtung. Fast stehend ist schlecht. Nur laufen lassen ist ebenso schlecht. (Näherung 0 und oo). Dann gibt es eine optimale Geschwindigkeit dazwischen. Und die ist von Treppe zu Treppe verschieden.


----------



## ChosenOne (26. August 2013)

Ist echt auffallend wie Ihr in diesem Unterforum aus allem 'ne Wissenschaft machen wollt.
17 Seiten Treppen fahren...ernsthaft, es gibt doch nix einfacheres, das sind einfach Schrägen mit paar Hubbeln drin die die Laufräder sowieso selbst überwinden, da braucht's nichtmal moderne Wunderräder dazu.
Und kann man eine kann man alle, paar mentale Hürden wie engere Kehren oder Steilheit mal außen vor; es ist einfach easy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

ChosenOne schrieb:


> Ist echt auffallend wie Ihr in diesem Unterforum aus allem 'ne Wissenschaft machen wollt...



vielleicht, weil es einfach hilft?


----------



## R.C. (26. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> D
> Es ist doch eine einfache Betrachtung. Fast stehend ist schlecht. Nur laufen lassen ist ebenso schlecht. (Näherung 0 und oo). Dann gibt es eine optimale Geschwindigkeit dazwischen. Und die ist von Treppe zu Treppe verschieden.



Die ideale Geschwindigkeit ist, die, mit der du einen Hang mit derselben Steigung und Untergrund (also etwa eine Betonrampe) hinunterfahren wuerdest, also bei einfachen Stiegen eben genau das laufen lassen (wenn nicht aktiv beschleunigen).
Wenn du bei einem solchen Hang (unter der Voraussetzung, dass es danach im Flachen genug Bremsmoeglichkeiten gibt und keine 'Flachstellen' in der Stiege, die den Rythmus stoeren) es nicht laufen laesst (lassen willst), solltest du auf jeden Fall zuerst mal das abfahren von Haengen ueben (an solchen, wo danach genug Auslauf zum bremsen ist). Solange man nicht einmal das kann, ist eine Stiege allerdings eine Ueberforderung.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2013)

ChosenOne schrieb:


> Und kann man eine kann man alle, paar mentale Hürden wie engere Kehren oder Steilheit mal außen vor; es ist einfach easy.


Es geht für Anfänger  erst einmal darum, eine zu können. Siehst du [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMd9ljZqJKw"]Treppen - YouTube[/nomedia]. Und dann kommen die, die einem überraschend über den Weg laufen und sich nicht an die Treppen-Norm halten. Eine solche habe ich ja schon zuvor gezeigt. (Hohe Stufen mit überhöhter Kante, Kurve, Stufenrichtung von schief nach schräg, Anfahrt Null, Ausfahrt Kehre.) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn6CATTZx-Y"]helfensteintreppen - YouTube[/nomedia] einmal eine andere Variante.


----------



## ventizm (26. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> vielleicht, weil es einfach hilft?


naja... kann man so oder so sehen.

ich persönlich finde das zu viel "wissenschaft" vieles komplizierter erscheinen lässt als es tatsächlich ist. es ist immer ganz nett, dass mal in der theorie zu lesen, aber wirklich hilfreich ist nur die praxis.

als ich mit dem biken angefangen habe, hab ich erst mal einfach gemacht. im nachhinein hab ich dann ein bisschen im forum gestöbert und gemerkt das ich viele sachen instinktiv richtig gemacht habe, aber auch das ein oder andere falsch.

biken ist (wie viele andere sportarten) in erster linie eine sache des gefühls. fehlt das einem kann man ihn mit theorie zu ballern, aber er wird´s trotzdem nicht lernen.

ich würde solche erklärung immer so kurz wie möglich halten.


----------



## R.C. (26. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Eine solche habe ich ja schon zuvor gezeigt. (Hohe Stufen mit überhöhter Kante, Kurve, Stufenrichtung von schief nach schräg, Anfahrt Null, Ausfahrt Kehre.)



Wobei die vom obigen Video (die mit den Holzstirnseiten) ja nicht wie eine Stiege, sondern wie (einfache, weil im rechten Winkel zur Fahrtrichtung und nur wenig Holzflaeche, die bei Naesse rutschig ist) Wurzeln im Weg zu fahren waere.


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich würde solche erklärung immer so kurz wie möglich halten.





ABER, und jetzt kommt halt das hintergrundwissen: es geht um das vermitteln und da ist es nötig, dass der vermittelnde weiß, wovon er eigentlich spricht. 
praktisches beispiel: trainer stellt fest, dass schüler zu weit hinter dem sattel hängt. was sagt er seinem schüler? "geh nicht so weit nach hinten" dürfte überwiegend die hilfe sein, die der schüler bekommt. kann dieser das umsetzen? nein, denn ihm fehlen die mittel, die lösung, wie er das bewerkstelligen soll. hat sich der trainer aber einen plan gemacht, hat er die bewegungsabläufe analysiert und auch den fehler seines schülers erkannt, dann kann er ihn abstellen. da genügt dann ein stichwort. einige können das einfach, hut ab. die meisten trainer können das nicht, einige arbeiten an sich, lassen sich schulen etc und werden dann häufig gute trainer, viele bleiben leider zum leidwesen der teilnehmer aber auf ihrem selbsterlernten niveau stehen und trainieren durch verneinung ihrer wahrnehmung. 

ich betone: ausnahmen beweisen die regel!


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

diese verwissenschaftlichung hilft garantiert niemandem ... alles was man nem anfänger damit suggeriert ist das es sich bei treppen fahren um eine komplexe und schwierige handlung handelt ... 

und genau das ist es eben nicht, nicht nur das, durch dieses gehampel erhöt man nur die befürchtungen die anfänger haben 
ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn die ganzen fahrtechnik profis ihre diskusion über PM weiterführen und aufhören jeden anfänger zu verunsichern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> diese verwissenschaftlichung hilft garantiert niemandem ...


Da irrst du. Erstens ist daran nichts wissenschaftlich. Es werden ja nur Erfahrungen weitergegeben. Zweitens ist dir nicht klar, dass es verschiedene Lerntypen gibt. Und der, der zu "anfassen, in die Hand nehmen, probieren" gehört, mockiert sich grundsätzlich über die, die etwas erst durchdenken  oder lange anschauen müssen, bevor sie handeln können. Gestatte dir einfach, andere Menschen anders lernen zu lassen.



> ich würde es sehr begrüßen wenn die ganzen fahrtechnik profis ihre diskusion über PM weiterführen und aufhören jeden anfänger zu verunsichern


Dann lies doch die Beiträge nochmals durch. Es waren sehr gute Tipps dabei, wie man sinnvoll die Schwierigkeit der Treppenabfahrten steigert. Mit Augen zu und dann wird das schon, kann man auch irgendwo anders landen, als  am Treppenende.
 @R.C.


> Wobei die vom obigen Video (die mit den Holzstirnseiten) ja nicht wie  eine Stiege, sondern wie (einfache, weil im rechten Winkel zur  Fahrtrichtung und nur wenig Holzflaeche, die bei Naesse rutschig ist)  Wurzeln im Weg zu fahren waere.


Da hast du recht. Die Tücke, die mich da zu Fall gebracht hat, war die sehr ungleichmäßig wechselnde Richtung der Stufen. Beim Versuch, die Richtung für die nächste Stufe einzustellen, war ich noch auf der vorherigen. Ist die ausreichend hoch, verdreht es einem das Vorderrad kommentarlos in die eingeschlagene Richtung, wie man gut sieht. Das ist einfache Physik. Man muss das nicht verstehen, nur beachten, dass es so ist.


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da irrst du.



Ich vergaß dass man im Internet immer so präzise wie irgend möglich formulieren muss. Natürlich macht es Sinn jemandem der noch lernt genau zu erklären warum er tun soll was man ihm zu tun rät. 
In diesem Thread steht auch einiges gutes, aber leider auch mindestens doppelt soviel Mist.
Das Ding ist vor Jahren von jemandem gestartet worden der Tipps haben wollte wie er sich an Treppen heran trauen kann. Wenn wer anders mit der selben Frage sich das was hier alles geschrieben wurde jetzt ansieht ist er danach mit Sicherheit nicht schlauer als davor.

Viel schlimmer noch. Wenn ich einem Anfänger beim Treppen fahren noch erklären muss wie er sich auf dem Bike zu halten hat, habe ich als Fahrtechnikmensch, ob Profi oder Amateur, schon vorher versagt. 

Die beiden Bekannten denen ich in den letzten Jahren bei ihrer Technik geholfen habe wussten schon vorher wie sie aus der Grundposition ihr Körpergewicht dynamisch an die Untergrundbedingungen anzupassen hatten und dass sie die Bremsen dosiert einsetzen sollten damit keines der Laufräder blockiert.

*Den letztlich, da sind wir uns ja soweit alle einig, ist Treppen fahren keine große Herrausforderung und auch dem was ich im Wald mache, bei einem Steilstück zum Beispiel, gar nicht unähnlich.*

Mit ellenlangen Diskussionen und Fotos von kilometerlangen steilen Stiegen in denen eine Kehre auf die nächste folgt kann keinem Anfänger geholfen sein.
Ich finde einfach dass ein Thread im Fahrtechnik Unterforum, in dem es ja letztlich um eine einfache Frage eines Anfängers geht, nicht der richtige Platz ist für die Diskussion die hier passiert. Das erschwert es nur die wirklich sinnvollen Informationen herauszulesen und vielleicht dann zur Anwendung zu bringen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. August 2013)

Fotocase schrieb:


> ... Nun das problem.Wie kann ich meine Freundin davon überzeugen...


 
Wozu? Wenn sie doch keinen Spaß dran hat...



Fotocase schrieb:


> ... wie kann ich es Ihr beibringen...


 
Als Partner/Freund/Lebensgefährte vermutlich gar nicht.

Aaaaber: wenn SIE(!!!) will, sollte sie sich eine(n) geeignete(n) FT-Trainer(in) suchen. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

Wirklich hilfreich war das jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. August 2013)

Ich würde erst mit einer kleinen Treppe (maximal 10 Stufen, keine Zwischenpodeste) anfangen und die Technik üben. Vor allem das langsame Herunterfahren, damit man auch ein Gefühl für das Bremsen (natürlich vorne und hinten) und die entsprechende Gewichtsverlagerung bekommt.
Hat man das erstmal raus, dann kann man selbst eine recht steile U-Bahn Treppe genüßlich abfahren. Nur vor den Podesten sollte man den Respekt nicht verlieren, die können bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit häßlich sein, wenn man das Rad nicht vorne etwas anhebt bzw. leicht macht.


----------



## Chainzuck (26. August 2013)

ChosenOne schrieb:


> Ist echt auffallend wie Ihr in diesem Unterforum aus allem 'ne Wissenschaft machen wollt.
> 17 Seiten Treppen fahren...ernsthaft, es gibt doch nix einfacheres, das sind einfach Schrägen mit paar Hubbeln drin die die Laufräder sowieso selbst überwinden, da braucht's nichtmal moderne Wunderräder dazu.
> Und kann man eine kann man alle, paar mentale Hürden wie engere Kehren oder Steilheit mal außen vor; es ist einfach easy.


Endlich sagts mal einer!! Ohne jemandem zu nahe gehen zu wollen, es ist schon recht lustig hier mit zu lesen und zu sehen wie unnötig kompliziert man Radfahren betrachten kann... Diese ständigen gezwungenen biomechanisch-tiefenpsychologischen Analysen sind ja fast so schlimm wie auf nem WSV-Skilehrer Lehrgang (wenn jemand weiß was ich meine)... Wie sagt Brian Lopes in seinem Buch so schön: "Thats what wheels are made for: Rolling over things". Indem Sinne, einfach locker bleiben, nicht verkrampfen und go for it!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (26. August 2013)

Wenn ihr alle anstatt hier zu diskutieren, Treppen fahren üben würdet wärt ich sich er alle schon Weltmeister


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

ich glaube nicht dass von denen die hier diskutieren auch nur ein einziger probleme damit hat ^^


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2013)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Wie sagt Brian Lopes in seinem Buch so schön: "Thats what wheels are made for: Rolling over things". Indem Sinne, einfach locker bleiben, nicht verkrampfen und go for it!


Ist das jetzt die Zusammenfassung des Buches? 

Braucht man überhaupt ein Fahrtechnikforum?
Einfach raus gehen und üben. 
Aber vielleicht mit Trainer?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (26. August 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass von denen die hier diskutieren auch nur ein einziger probleme damit hat ^^



Die meisten zumindest net 

Hab mich heut übrigens endlich mal getraut nen 1,50m Drop zu machen, ich muss echt sagen geiler Scheiß, hätt ich mich nur schon früher getraut


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

Du wirst lachen, ich fahr jetzt schon einige Jahre und bin weit davon entfernt n schlechter Fahrer zu sein. Aber um mich neue Drops und Sprünge zu trauen brauch ich immer noch Ewigkeiten. 

Und ich steh danach häufig da und wunder mich wovor ich jetzt so einen Bammel hatte. Der Kopf macht unheimlich viel aus in diesem Sport.

Was mir hilft ist mit vielen verschiedenen Leuten zu fahren. Wenn ich mit jemandem unterwegs bin der besser ist als ich kann ich nach 12 Jahren immer noch ne Menge lernen. Nichts pusht mich so sehr wie mit nem gleichstarken Fahrer unterwegs zu sein. Und wenn ich meine Erfahrung an Anfänger weiter gebe hilft mir dass auch weil es immer eine gute Gelegenheit ist mir die Techniken noch einmal ins Bewusstsein zu rufen.

Obs um Treppen, Drops, Tables, Doubles, Gaps oder Steinfelder geht, letztendlich hilft nur eines. Fahren, fahren, fahren und Spaß haben. Wenn du hungrig bleibst wirst du von alleine besser.
Wenn ich vor nem Jahr das Tempo gefahren wäre dass ich jetzt fahre hätt ich vor Angst eingeschissen.

Was mich so lange so begeistert und leidenschaftlich in diesem Sport gehalten hat ist das besser werden.


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

nächster irrtum... und daran stößt sich gerade dieser thread! ein guter trainer muss nicht zwingend alles vormachen können, aber er muss den anderen, seinen schüler, weiter bringen! das unterscheidet häufig die sehr guten fahrer von den trainern...

insofern wird hier eigene erfahrung und das weitergeben dieser mit der analytischen arbeit eines trainers verglichen. das kann für beide nicht gut enden. allerdings ist das auch wirklich unfair, dies exemplarisch in diesem thread aufzuarbeiten. daher wäre es tatsächlich zu überlegen, in einem gesonderten bereich über trainingsmethoden zu diskutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (26. August 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, ich fahr jetzt schon einige Jahre und bin weit davon entfernt n schlechter Fahrer zu sein. Aber um mich neue Drops und Sprünge zu trauen brauch ich immer noch Ewigkeiten.



Naja ich fahr seit gut 1,5 jahren wieder regelmäßig, bin aber auch noch verdammt weit davon weg sagen zu können dass ich ein guter Fahrer bin, wird auch sicher noch ne Weile dauern bis ich soweit bin.


Ich habs auch erst nach dritten Anlauf geschafft da endlich runterzudroppen und den Kopf "auszuschalten".

Hab jedesmal gedacht "Ach du schei*** is das hoch" und doch wieder gebremst.

Als ichs dann endlich geschafft hab dacht ich nur "So schwer wars ja garnet" 

Jetzt muss ich mir dann nur noch ein stabileres Bike zulegen damit ich da auch weiter dranbleiben kann


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Naja ich fahr seit gut 1,5 jahren wieder regelmäßig, bin aber auch noch verdammt weit davon weg sagen zu können dass ich ein guter Fahrer bin, wird auch sicher noch ne Weile dauern bis ich soweit bin.
> 
> 
> Ich habs auch erst nach dritten Anlauf geschafft da endlich runterzudroppen und den Kopf "auszuschalten".
> ...



Genau so ists richtig, wenns nicht schwer wäre würde das Gefühl wenn mans geschafft hat auch nicht so geil sein.

Nur das ich auf die harte Tour lernen musste das der beste Fahrer nicht der krasseste ist, sondern der der den meisten Spaß hat.


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Nur das ich auf die harte Tour lernen musste das der beste Fahrer nicht der krasseste ist, sondern der der den meisten Spaß hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. August 2013)

Noch ein gute Nacht Treppchen für alle hier im Faden. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGld0WXUb7s"]vertrackte Treppe - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


>





... so und was machst du jetzt mit der antwort?


----------



## dertutnix (26. August 2013)

ich scheitere schlicht an deinem satz! das aber ist leider häufig gelebte praxis, wenn man "trainer" oder "lehrer" beobachtet...

bitte lies dir deinen satz 


Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Nur das ich auf die harte Tour lernen musste das der beste Fahrer nicht der krasseste ist, sondern der der den meisten Spaß hat.


nochmals durch, was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (26. August 2013)

Naja, ich kapier die Aussage von dir auch nicht, Doc_Rock.


----------



## Doc_Rock (26. August 2013)

Ich will damit sagen das es nicht unbedingt wichtig ist den Berg am schnellsten runter zu kommen oder die geilsten Tricks zu reißen so lange man Spaß hat und gerne tut was man tut.

Nur halt etwas verklausuliert.

edit: nach erneutem durchlesen verstehe ich nicht was an dem satz nicht zu verstehen ist


----------



## Snap4x (26. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Noch ein gute Nacht Treppchen für alle hier im Faden.
> vertrackte Treppe - YouTube



Dein User-Name passt zu dir 


Ach, hauptsache Spaß haben, dat will er damit sagen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. August 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> Wirklich hilfreich war das jetzt auch nicht.



Doch, doch...für die Freundin schon.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. August 2013)

Doc_Rock schrieb:


> *Den letztlich, da sind wir uns ja soweit alle einig, ist Treppen fahren keine große Herrausforderung und auch dem was ich im Wald mache, bei einem Steilstück zum Beispiel, gar nicht unähnlich.*


Am meisten auf dem Trail geholfen hat mir die Aussage, Treppen seien gleichmäßig verblockte Steilstücke und verblockte Steilstücke ungleichmäßige Treppen.
Und wenn man etwas dann kann, ist alles im Grunde einfach.


----------



## Doc_Rock (27. August 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Am meisten auf dem Trail geholfen hat mir die Aussage, Treppen seien gleichmäßig verblockte Steilstücke und verblockte Steilstücke ungleichmäßige Treppen.
> Und wenn man etwas dann kann, ist alles im Grunde einfach.



Das ist genau das was ich meine. Wenn man mal hin geht und so etwas simples wie 10 Meter die Straße runter laufen in alle kleinen Einzelschritte zerlegt wird es plötzlich aussehen wie etwas unheimlich kompliziertes.
Und jemand der es nicht kann liest sich dann im Fußgängerforum die Erklärungen durch und glaubt selbst nicht daran dass er das jemals schaffen kann.

Dabei ist es wie so oft, wenn die Basis stimmt, also Grundposition, dosiertes Bremsen, Fokus auf den Punkt an den ich möchte, dann passiert das meiste ganz von alleine.

Auch wenn es natürlich wie immer auch Ausnahmen gibt.


----------



## stanleydobson (2. September 2013)

Als stadtbewohner hab ich auch das problem dass ich ca 7-10 km fahren muss bis ich land sehe....oft ist das demotivierend wenn man einfach nur ne schnelle runde fahren möchte.
Überall in der stadt verteilt (menschenfrei) sind treppen und ich würde gerne einfach drauf losfahren bzw in diesem fall runterfahren nur ich hab ein wahnsinniges kopfproblem bei treppen.

Bei uns vorm haus 5 treppen, fahr ich ohne probleme. Währen es jetzt 10 hätte ich schon "schiss"
Im park ist ein langezogener weg nach unten mit mehreren 3-4 treppenstücken und anschließendem auslaufweg, da trau ich mich noch nicht runter

Ich hab bei langen abschnitten große psysische probleme obwohl ich mir selbst sage das ist doch nicht schwer, das musst du einfach packen , sagt mein kopf "achtung verletzungsgefahr" und ich bremse immer wieder ab

Bin ich so eine treppe doch mal unten ist es immer ein "kick" wie wenn man ne steile wasserrutsche runter ist oder man sich endlich mal in die achterbahn getraut hat


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Ich finde es bei langen Treppen sogar einfacher wenn man es anfangs langsam versucht und nicht nach unten hin immer schneller wird. Probleme hast du eigentlich eh nur bei Zwischenpodesten, wenn du zu schnell bist.
Und mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze kann man bei langsamer Fahrt zur Not auch noch gut absteigen.


----------



## Snap4x (2. September 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich finde es bei langen Treppen sogar einfacher wenn man es anfangs langsam versucht und nicht nach unten hin immer schneller wird. Probleme hast du eigentlich eh nur bei Zwischenpodesten, wenn du zu schnell bist.
> Und mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze kann man bei langsamer Fahrt zur Not auch noch gut absteigen.



Viel Spaß


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (2. September 2013)

Geil, wo ist das denn bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (2. September 2013)

Das müsste der Tetraeder in Bottrop sein.


----------



## hulster (3. September 2013)

Und Chicken-Way in der Mitte.


----------



## R.C. (3. September 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Und Chicken-Way in der Mitte.



Naja, das Gelaender runterzugrinden wuerde ich nicht als Chickenway bezeichnen


----------



## hulster (3. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Naja, das Gelaender runterzugrinden wuerde ich nicht als Chickenway bezeichnen




 - oh F....ck - hab ich beim schnellen draufschauen nicht als Geländer erkannt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Naja, das Gelaender runterzugrinden wuerde ich nicht als Chickenway bezeichnen


----------



## Quator94 (5. Juni 2014)

Möchte den Thread noch einmal für eine Frage ausgraben.
Nach wie vor *zählt NCM zu den jungen Wilden* des deutschen E-Bike Markts. Mit einer unglaublichen Erfolgsgeschichte hat sich das Hannoveraner Unternehmen mit chinesischen Wurzeln seinen Platz im deutschen E-Bike Markt erobert. Von Anfang an hat* NCM bei seinen E-Bikes auf Direktvertrieb gesetzt*. Wo früher nur ein Shop auf Amazon und ebay betrieben wurde, gibt es jetzt auch einen Onlineshop, eine Präsenz auf Real.de und vielen weiteren Verkaufskanälen. Mit der Firma Rad Wechsel in Hannover gibt es mittlerweile auch* einen lokalen Händler*, der E-Bikes von NCM vertreibt.

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit immer wieder ziemlich steile und lange Waldtreppen mit meinem NCM E-Bike unregelmäßigen Abstufungen und teilweisen Kurven drin. Ich habe dabei allerdings ein Problem. Hier wird immer gesagt ,,je schneller, desto leichter''. Ich habe mich dabei gestern mit meinem NCM E-Bike ziemlich auf die Fresse gelegt, weil ich kurz vor dem Ende der Treppe den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verloren habe und geradeaus eine kleine Brücke runtergefallen bin.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Liegt das vielleicht am Bike (NCM E-Bike)?


----------



## Doc_Rock (6. Juni 2014)

Gerade bei unregelmäßigen Treppen ist schneller nicht immer gleich besser. 
Bei den typischen Treppenstufen, die alle gleich hoch und gleich lang sind, kommen die Impulse in regelmäßigen Abständen und was noch wichtiger ist, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit berührt man nur noch die Kanten der Treppenstufen mit den Rädern.
Wenn die Treppe aber unregelmäßig ist und eine Stufe zum Beispiel länger wird auch das Loch größer in dass das Laufrad fallen kann. Und damit wird der Impuls der durch das Bike in den Fahrer geleitet wird auch größer. Dadurch wird es schwerer den Fuß auf dem Pedal zu halten.

Ergo: Schnell ist gut, zu schnell ist weniger gut. Man merkt mit ein bisschen Übung den Punkt sehr gut wo man so schnell ist das man nicht in jedes "Loch" zwischen den kanten der Stufen fällt. Ab da macht es keinen Sinn unbedingt noch schneller zu werden.


----------



## hulster (6. Juni 2014)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Hier wird immer gesagt ,,je schneller, desto leichter''.



Das gilt eher für Stein- und Wurzelfelder. Das Problem da sind die Unregelmäßigkeiten. Eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit sorgt dafür, das die so erzeugte Richtungsstabilität und der Schwung dich über Hindernisse hinwegtragen, aber auch hier gibt es zu schnell.
Bei Treppen ist das anders. Wie schon der Vorredner sagte, spürst du die Stufen bei einer REGELMÄSSIGEN Treppe weniger, wenn du schneller fährst, einfach macht es das aber nicht.
Bei einer unregelmäßigen Treppe ist die Annahme Geschwindigkeit hilft leider sehr optimistisch. Gerade bei Natur/Waldtreppen können die Stufenhöhenunterschiede recht hoch sein. Diese unterscheidlichen Höhen erfordern eine unterschiedliche Gewichtsverlagerung, weil dein Bike unterscheidlich steil steht. Und diese Gewichtverlagerung muss im Rhythmus der Stufen und umso schneller je schneller du fährst erfolgen.
Eine höhere Geschwindigkeit sorgt hier also für ein höheres Risiko diesen Rhythmus zu verpassen.
Weiterhin kann es dann auch mal überraschend Stufenhöhen geben die du noch nicht fahren kannst. Schneller sorgt hier nur für einen noch härteren Einschlag. Drittens - wenn dir mit höherer Geschwindigkeit ein Fehler im oberen Teil der Treppe passiert, schlägst du nur öfters ein.
Deswegen:

1. Treppe grundsätzlich bei der Anfahrt abschätzen. Wenn nicht 110% sicher anhalten und schauen. Wenn danach immer noch nicht sicher Treppe vorher begehen. Wenn dann immer noch nicht sicher lieber schieben. Auf den eigenen Bauch hören.

2. Treppe bei der Erstbefahrung sehr kontrolliert fahren und auf Überraschungen gefasst sein. Gut wäre es, darauf vorbereitet zu sein, nach hinten abzusteigen. Wenn das Gewicht auf steilen Treppen eh recht weit hinten ist, glaubt man kaum, wie einfach es ist abzusteigen. ABER umso schneller du bist umso eher kugelst du deinen Rad hinterher.

3. Bei mehrfacher Befahrung, wenn es schneller sein soll, langsam steigern.


----------



## stanleydobson (19. November 2014)

da bei uns im umkreis eher mau ist mit spontanen traileinlagen muss ich mir auf touren am rhein/city (mlrgens oder sonntags wenn nicht viele unterwegs sind) oft mit treppen helfen. Ich hab eigentlich respekt vor treppen, heute ist mir da ein kleiner durchbruch gelungen, da bin ich 2 parts gefahren die ich bisher immer ausgelassen habe...wenn ich jetzt noch 2 "objekte" schaffe, hab ich alle geschafft die ich schaffen wollte, dann gehts irgendwann in den wald, an die waldtreppe  Hatte aber heute auch komplette ausrüstung an unter den klamotten (bliss arm,knie,weste) evtl gab das nochmal sicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (22. November 2014)

Ja Treppen sind schon was tolles, man muss sich nur langsam ranstasten und nicht aufeinmal zuviel wollen.
Hab mich letztens auch endlich getraut ne Treppe zu fahren vor der ich echt immer Schiss hatte.

Bin dann en bissel zu schnell angefahren und habs echt unterschätzt wie steil die ist, naja hat dann in einer Gabellandung aus 2m Höhe und nem verstauchten Handgelenk geführt.
Also bei Treppen niemals zuviel aufeinmal wollen, kann böse ausgehen.


----------



## hulster (24. November 2014)

Mal nen Tip wie man vielleicht checken kann, ob man die Treppen die man aktuell fährt auch wirklich unter Kontrolle hat.
Versucht mal bis zu den letzten 2-3 Stufen (damit ggf. nicht so weh tut, wenn man direkt übertreibt  ) immer langsamer zu werden, bis ihr dazu in Lage dort fast nen Trackstand zu machen, bzw. das Rad mal für nen Sekundenbruchteil zum Stillstand zu bringen.
Wenn man das ein wenig geübt hat gibt es einem das gute Gefühl, es unter Kontrolle zu haben und nicht als Passagier auf dem Rad zu sitzen (siehe Vorredner).
Und noch was kann man üben. fährt man eine relativ steile Treppe mit Absätzen relativ langsam aber flüssig, sinkt die Gabel an den Absätzen deutlich weiter ein, weil das Rad nicht einfach nur schnell drüber rollt. Hier kann man üben, wie man das in einem Gewissen Maß mit dem Körper durch Gewichtsverlagerung ausgleichen kann. Das hilft einem dann auch bei Steilstufen auf dem Trail.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Dezember 2014)

Seit ner woche fahr ich 1-2 mal die stellen und baue immer mal wieder neue treppen mit ein, was jedes mal aufs neue ne überwindung ist, aber wenn man mal was geschafft hat und weiß was einen erwartet gehts eigentlich recht einfach von der hand

Ps: erster gopro test usw


----------



## hulster (4. Dezember 2014)

[QUOTE="stanleydobson, post: 12513547, member: 247675 aber wenn man mal was geschafft hat und weiß was einen erwartet gehts eigentlich recht einfach von der hand
 [/QUOTE]

Genau - sieht doch schon recht fluffig aus.

Jetzt noch was steiler und dann probieren am Ende auf der Treppe fast zu halten. Gibt einem für den Kopf die Sicherheit, dass man die Kontrolle hat und nicht Passgier ist. Außerdem das Gefühl wie die Bremswirkung auf der Treppe ist.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Dezember 2014)

ich  brems ja ab und zu auf den treppen schon....und steile treppen waren dabei, auf dem video kommts nicht so rüber


----------



## blind (4. Dezember 2014)

Versuch doch einfach mal ne ganze 15-20 Stufen Treppe (möglichst mit Auslaufbereich) langsam zu fahren, und dann noch auf der Treppe fast zum stehen zu kommen. Viel mit m Gleichgewicht spielen, und wenn was schiefgeht entweder nach hinten absteigen oder einfach die Bremsen aufmachen. Mit nem Tyee sollte das kein so großes Problem sein (bei mit klappt das auch bei längeren Treppen sogar mit m Hardtail).
Einfach immer wieder rantasten, mal schnell mal langsam immer kontrolliert. Ich hab hier n Traileingang nach ner Brücke von der man auch erstmal auf Treppen runterfährt. Man kann auf der Treppe einwandfrei die Geschwindigkeit kontrollieren und sogar in den Trail einlenken (wenn der Kopf mitmacht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (4. Dezember 2014)

"Trackstand" ist ein gutes Stichwort. Schnell fahren kann Jede/r, aber langsam fahren will gelernt sein.
Eine sichere Variante ist es, sich eine 2stufige "Treppe" zu suchen. Dann rollt zuerst nur das Vorderrad und dann nur das Hinterrad runter. Wenn man es schafft, auf der Kante stehen zu bleiben und das Rad dann ganz sanft die Stufe runterrollen zu lassen, ist das schon mal ein Anfang in Sachen Balance-Skills.


----------



## Ptech (5. Dezember 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> "Trackstand" ist ein gutes Stichwort. Schnell fahren kann Jede/r, aber langsam fahren will gelernt sein.
> Eine sichere Variante ist es, sich eine 2stufige "Treppe" zu suchen. Dann rollt zuerst nur das Vorderrad und dann nur das Hinterrad runter. Wenn man es schafft, auf der Kante stehen zu bleiben und das Rad dann ganz sanft die Stufe runterrollen zu lassen, ist das schon mal ein Anfang in Sachen Balance-Skills.



Als nächstes das Vorderrad am Ende der Treppe auf dem Boden abstellen und das Hinterrad runterversetzen! Schulgelände o.ä. läßt viele Übungsvarianten zu- auch oder gerade wenn draussen richtiges Sauwetter ist und man keine Lust auf Megadreck hat!


----------



## pixelschubser (13. Dezember 2014)

habt ihr die vordere gabel offen oder zu wenn ihr die treppe runter fahrt?

Aber was mich eigentl. mehr interessiert ist das Treppen hoch fahren. Sieht einfach aus, klappt bei mir nur garnicht, egal welche Version ich versuche.






oder der hier:






Gut das Kind ist ca. 70 Kg. leichter als ich, muss aber ja irgend einen Trick dabei geben oder?


----------



## Gudyo (14. Dezember 2014)

Treppe rauf machen viele den Fehler einen zu kleinen Gang einzulegen, man muss mit Schwung anfahren, Vorderrad anlupfen und dann im mittleren Gang hochpedalieren. Brauchts aber Schmalz in den Oberschenkeln da das Drehmoment recht hoch sein muss. Wie mit allem anderen auch, üben,üben,üben..


----------



## Ptech (14. Dezember 2014)

Die Cyclocross-Variante im Video ist schon geil...!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Dezember 2014)

Treppen fahren? Treppen springen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Dezember 2014)

JohSch schrieb:


> Treppen fahren? Treppen springen!


Aber wenn dann richtig, z.B. so:


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für Mountainbiker seid aber ich bin schon ganz normal Treppen runtergefahren da wusste ich noch nicht einmal dass es überhaupt Mountainbikes gibt...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Dezember 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> ... aber ich bin schon ganz normal Treppen runtergefahren da wusste ich noch nicht einmal dass es überhaupt Mountainbikes gibt...


Es gab überhaupt noch keine Mountainbikes, nicht einmal  Bonanza Räder.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (16. Dezember 2014)

Damals war gerade erst das Rad erfunden aber nicht die Räder die ihr kennt. Die hatten damals noch Ecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth Happy (17. Dezember 2014)

Naja mit Ecken gehts ja auch leichter, bessere Bodenanpassung und weniger Rollwiderstand und so 
Bei mir war das aber ähnlich ... die erste Treppenfahrt war ein Versehen - konnte mit meinem 20" Jugendfahrrad damals nicht mehr bremsen und hab dann die vier (zum Glück eher flachen) Meter laufen lassen


----------



## -habicht- (17. Dezember 2014)

Naja gibt halt Treppen und Treppen.
Wenn sie Steil und lange sind habe ich auch mal Mühe mit den Dingern, vor allem wenn die Absätze dazwischen sehr kurz sind.
War vorgestern unterwegs und da hat es mich auf fast überschlagen.
Kurzer Absatz dazwischen und dann am Anfang der Treppe noch ein bisschen (zu stark) gebremst --> Gabel taucht ein, Vorderrad stellt sich ein bisschen quer und naja dann war balancieren angesagt  Hat zum Glück geklappt.


----------



## alROD (17. Dezember 2014)

Das dachte ich mir auch, bevor ich nach 15 Jahren ohne Geländerad ein MTB gekauft hab. Als kleines Kind mit dem BMX hab ich mir nie Gedanken gemacht, als Mittdreißiger hab ich mich aufs MTB gesetzt und wollte die Treppe an der Straße runterfahren. Die ersten drei Stufen waren fast noch unter Kontrolle, dann kam kurze Panik (kann ich das noch?), und wie ich die restlichen 25 geschafft hab weis sich nicht mehr...


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2014)

Braucht ihr ne Anleitung?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Dezember 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Braucht ihr ne Anleitung?


Nein, wir wollen unsere gruseligen Erinnerungen noch einmal entspannt genießen. 

Edit:
Hier eine Treppe, die sich ganz anders anfühlt. Sie ist aber prima geeignet, die Federung einzustellen.


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2014)

Gruselige Erinnerung kenn ich 
Rolltreppe runter und mit den Lenker kurz auf den Gummiband hängen geblieben beim Ende wo die Gabel so schön einfedert  
Zum Glück nix passiert außer ne Menge Adrenalin.
Oder kennt ihr das:
Ihr fahrt ne Treppe zu schnell runter und nach den Absatz geht der Arsch hoch?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (21. Dezember 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Gruselige Erinnerung kenn ich
> Rolltreppe runter und mit den Lenker kurz auf den Gummiband hängen geblieben beim Ende wo die Gabel so schön einfedert
> Zum Glück nix passiert außer ne Menge Adrenalin.
> Oder kennt ihr das:
> Ihr fahrt ne Treppe zu schnell runter und nach den Absatz geht der Arsch hoch?



Ist mir erst gestern passiert, bin mit meinem neuen Torque ne Treppe recht schnell runter, auf letzten Abschnitt is mir der Arsch ganz schön hochgekommen 


-habicht- schrieb:


> Naja gibt halt Treppen und Treppen.
> Wenn sie Steil und lange werden habe ich auch mal Mühe mit den Dingern, vor allem wenn die Absätze dazwischen klein sind.
> War vorgestern unterwegs und da hat es mich auf fast überschlagen.
> Kurzer Absatz dazwischen und dann am Anfang der Treppe noch ein bisschen (zu stark) gebremst --> Gabel tauch ein, Vorderrad stellt sich ein bisschen quer und naja dann war balancieren angesagt  Hat zum Glück geklappt.



Sieht aber geil aus die Treppe, solche Treppen hätte ich hier auch gerne


----------

